# Looking for a buddy/friend?!



## SuperLilWifey

Thought I'd give this a go, I kind of like to have someone to lean on and chat with.

I'm young I'm 22 i'll be 23 in Dec been trying since March. I have a 25 day cycle pretty normal almost always on time. Just looking for someone to talk with and stalk a bit lol

Just started a TTC Journal and hope I could be a support for someone since I'm better helping others and just being there lol
I try to find humor in a lot of life so hopefully I don't offend anyone because it took me a long time to figure out thats just how I deal with certain things is by joking and bring the smiles

:)


----------



## MrsAttard

SuperLilWifey said:


> Thought I'd give this a go, I kind of like to have someone to lean on and chat with.
> 
> I'm young I'm 22 i'll be 23 in Dec been trying since March. I have a 25 day cycle pretty normal almost always on time. Just looking for someone to talk with and stalk a bit lol
> 
> Just started a TTC Journal and hope I could be a support for someone since I'm better helping others and just being there lol
> I try to find humor in a lot of life so hopefully I don't offend anyone because it took me a long time to figure out thats just how I deal with certain things is by joking and bring the smiles
> 
> :)

I could use a buddy! I'm 25 and my dh and I have been ttc for 6 months and ntnp for 6 months before that. Due to his medical history (a kidney transplant a decade ago) we may have some issues. But I'm optimistic and could always use someone to lean on. Btw, I have the same sort of issue, making jokes at times and others not understanding. (sarcasm is my middle name). :flower:


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Being optimistic is always good way to look at the better things in life! Yeah I tend to use sarcasm a bit too much but I can't help it!! Glad you decided to stop by my post :)


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hello! Thought I would stop by as well! Baby Dust to you both! Im 23 and ttc#1! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Faith n Hope said:


> Hello! Thought I would stop by as well! Baby Dust to you both! Im 23 and ttc#1! x



Baby dust to you too!! :dust: thanks for stopping by :) I just come on normally post on threads and try to give advice but I thought I might try finding a buddy on here while im at :)


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah good idea! Its nice to talk to people in similar situations to give advice and support or seek it! Its good that people here understand and can relate to what you are going through! I dont really have anybody to talk to about things so I feel like im going mad! Only my OH knows that ive stopped BC! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I just have my loser face as i love to call him to talk to cause of my bff is about to have her baby I mean she would understand but she doesn't need my downer feelings i have about ttc weighing on her right now so i just give her support and happy thoughts! lol But no one else knows we are ttc and when we do get that bfp i told him i wanted to keep it between us for awhile instead of just sharing it with everyone. lol

I hope this cycle is the one but if not then ima try not to be too bummed out about it lol I started a TTC journal just to vent out some things so I can have an outlet for it all!

I know the feeling of going mad lol Last month was so rough cause it looked so promising and then he got all sad with me and apologized cause he thought it might be something wrong with me and he said if after a year or so it doesn't happen then we'll go to doctors and see whats up but we're still in the early months (since march) of trying and I told him no need to get worried yet lol hes 29 soo i think he hears his clock ticking away!


----------



## MrsAttard

It's hard not having anyone to share things with. Most of my friends, who live 6 hours away from me anyway, either have a kid or two already, or aren't in a relationship where they are considering. At least one thinks I'm crazy to have gotten married already (which is a whole other crazy thing, but hey, life comes at ya fast....).

My DH just turned 30 so we're feeling the pressure too. Plus, he doesn't want to start a family after he's 35 so we've only given ourselves a couple years to figure it out. 

Also, since we're married, family puts certain pressure on us. One of my sisters, who has two kids already, she had her tubes tied in June. My mother then practically placed an order for another grandchild from me since my sister wouldn't be having any more. And my DH's family, there's only one grandchild on his side (who has downs, which doesn't mean anything, just that my old-school mil would like a 'normal' grandchild) so they are def eager for more. Do you find many people expecting/pressuring you to have kids?


----------



## SuperLilWifey

My family lives about 12 hours away, I have a sister in AZ and my bff is 6 hours away. I moved to a new state to be closer to DH family lol so i know the feeling.
We don't have a lot of pressure on his, his dad jokes that he's too young but we both know he would just be totally thrilled with a grandchild to teach to fish and tell his stories too lol 
My dad on the other hand just randomly ask when im going to give him a grandchild lol my brother has 2 kids but he had them before he turned 18 soo they both are 12 and 11.

His mom wants one she is always telling us we aren't doing it enough and im like ahhhhhhhh! just stop please lol

My momma passed away a few years ago but im sure she would love a grandchild if she was here but would worry more about more than anything.

So not a whole lot of pressure from anyone


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah I know what you both mean its funny because I have friends that do have kids and friends that dont? But I dont want to tell anyone either because I dont think its going to be easy and I think everyone will have different views on it. Plus even if I do fall I want to wait a few months before telling people at least as Im scared. I think its such a hard topic because when are you ever ready? I think if it happens you will be because you have to be its just a scary prospect. Lifes funny as so many people fall by accident without a thought so sometimes planning a family can be scary as you worry about allsorts and timing etc so doesnt necessarily make things easier if you get me?
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yeah I get you, I don't think there is a time in life where you get to a point and its like omg im ready to have a kid!! because you are never ready no matter how many books you read and information you get, because everyone is different and then when you have it you have to learn a way of doing things for you're self that makes you happy to bring a little person in the world and raise him the way you want.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah I agree. At least we all have each other for support. x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yeah PM me anytime or post on my journal if you ever need someone to just vent too


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww thank you and likewise! Ill check out your journal! x


----------



## MrsAttard

Where are guys this cycle? How are feeling? I'll be 13dpo tomorrow and due for AF anytime and this is all I can think about!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I'm on day 23 of my cycle and about 10 or 11 dpo i think af is due friday or saturday. I had a meltdown today lol totally flipped cause i wanted yellow rice cause i was hungry but then went into the kitchen to find something and just got frustated came in and laid down then my DH cooked and he doesn't cook at all lol and i about cried cause i felt bad and wasn't hungry but I ate and came in the room and cried lol


----------



## Faith n Hope

I am not sure if my last period was a true period but im on cycle day 10 if so but who knows lol? Im really stressed incase im not ovulating as I have no clue? I have stopped BC so I have no idea what my bodies doing right now? Argh stress! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Stress!!! how I hate that curse of an S word lol But we can't hide from it and some case we are the biggest factor in our own stress while TTC it would seem!!! I try to mellow out about it I don't like being too stressed it doesn't do well with my emotions lol


----------



## MrsAttard

SuperLilWifey said:


> I'm on day 23 of my cycle and about 10 or 11 dpo i think af is due friday or saturday. I had a meltdown today lol totally flipped cause i wanted yellow rice cause i was hungry but then went into the kitchen to find something and just got frustated came in and laid down then my DH cooked and he doesn't cook at all lol and i about cried cause i felt bad and wasn't hungry but I ate and came in the room and cried lol

This was so me earlier this week! I went to the grocery to find something for dinner and I get so naesous anytime I go near the fish department so I had to avoid half the store. Then I got so frustrated bc the store was busy, and I wasn't hungry, didn't want to cook and I didn't want to make a decision! So I finally picked something easy but was just about in tears when I got home. My DH was so confused and startled....I mean I get emotional before AF but this was strange even for me. I guess thats why DH feels so good about this month.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

MrsAttard said:


> This was so me earlier this week! I went to the grocery to find something for dinner and I get so naesous anytime I go near the fish department so I had to avoid half the store. Then I got so frustrated bc the store was busy, and I wasn't hungry, didn't want to cook and I didn't want to make a decision! So I finally picked something easy but was just about in tears when I got home. My DH was so confused and startled....I mean I get emotional before AF but this was strange even for me. I guess thats why DH feels so good about this month.

I haven't really had any nauseousness, but not sure how i feel about it this month I want to be positive but not get my hopes up in the end to scared to do a test cause i don't want to test too early and then get a :bfn: then af show or get a :bfn: be sad and then af doesn't show! lol plus i kind of couldn't help my self and see if I was pregnant when would I be due and it said May 15 which is scary cause it was my moms b.day and I'd be happy to be pregnant I just feel odd cause its my moms birthday and I don't want her to share it with anyone even tho shes gone.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww I know I hate stress. Hope you are all doing well! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

:) Hope you're doing well too! My phone reminded me with an update af isn't suppose to show tomorrow but friday so it added another day to my wait of seeing just ahh!!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww bless ya! I told myself no pressure but its hard not to think about it? Just frustrating thinking is it gonna happen or not? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

YEah thats what I told myself too but it is very hard! and It just makes me wonder like last night middle of the night when I was still awake I couldn't sleep at all my throat started to hurt a little bit it still does but its more of annyone feeling my headaches have lessened but still come and go and my bbs well just my right side gets an odd pressure feeling every once in awhile! and today i ate some pickled eggs which are my favorite loved them since i was kid and when we was driving around some curves i was like, "slow down i don't feel so great!" don't know if it was cause of the heat or what! makes me wonderrrr


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know the slightest symptom that crops up makes u wonder? Its so hard! But I think any I do have its just me being paranoid as its more likely to be something else? Its just funny when people fall pregnant when they least expect it and then when you try nothing seems to happen? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

yes every little weird symptom makes me just wonder and its gonna drive me mad till saturday i think lol yeah my bff was like that she wanted a baby for so long then kind of just gave up and didn't really think about it then boom shes pregnant! and next week is when she is gonna have her baby if he doesn't come sooner. its just crazy and i don't want to do a pregnancy test and it be too earlier or it really be a :bfn: so ima try and stick it out only have 2 more days to go unless af shows up on sunday cause im hardly ever late lol


----------



## Faith n Hope

Im not sure when im due so I wont even know if I miss a period? I dont wanna test either just to get negatives? So its hard to know what to do? But yeah every twinge I get I think oh what if? But then those symptoms could be anything! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yeah very true they could be anything thats why im trying not to get my hopes up could be just getting a cold or something. Soo i keep telling myself to be brave and wait it out!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Imagine the feeling when you do get a positive though! Will be the best feeling ever! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yeah it will feel great but I'd probably flip out and want to do more test just to make sure it wasn't a mistake lol


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know id be the same id do lots to make sure and probz go to the Doctors! I dunno how id tell my OH but id wanna be sure before I did! and id wanna keep it quiet for a while before telling other people! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yeah I'd wanna keep it a secret for awhile I couldn't hide it from my DH though he knows me like a book! he would just probably know lol i can't surprise him with anything!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah id tell my OH first but id just wanna be sure before I did so probz would do a few tests or maybe show him one! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

My dh would have to buy them for me my nerves couldn't handle people asking me questions about it. So he would be the first to know always. Last time I bought one it was, "Congratulations!!!" or I guess cause I look younger than I am its that look from a grandma that gives me a bad feeling like I'm doing something wrong with my life lol


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww bless you I know the stigma attached to it! People think I look younger than I am and id be worried if someone saw me etc! I just wouldnt wanna tell him before I knew I deffo was! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

i would love to know before i told mine too but i have bad anxiety soo he is a big support system for me so if its a bfn or bfp he is always there just in case my emotions get to be a bit much for me


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww thats good! Im glad you have him there for you! Well if you ever wanna talk im here for you as well! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yeah I feel blessed to have him in my life I don't know where I'd be without him and Same goes for you!!! You can private message me anytime everything goes straight to my email that goes to my phone so I get it instant! :)


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww thank you its nice to talk to people that understand as I havent told any friends that I came off BC! I just wanna know if I can or not so I think I might go to the Doctors and see if they can help or do any tests? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yeah we decided if we didn't get pregnant by next year then we'll go to the doctors he'll go first since he is older than I am then I'll go but I hope everything turns out fine whenever you go! I know these things can take time it just a bit rough at times and plus what really gets me is these teenagers I mean I feel for them and I am proud of them for what some of them over come to raise a child it just seems like they get pregnant instant!


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know its funny how things turn out? Im just confused at what to do with my cycles and coming off BC im worried incase im going to have problems and he is as well! I just hope everything turns out well! I just think id feel better if I knew there was nothing stopping us! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I've never really been on BC I took depo shot a few times in my teenage years by request of mom i was never sexual active and it took a few months before I was back to normal after coming off of it. My bff didn't think she could have kids cause of her cycles not being regular and my cousin her husband who had an accident where they said that he might not be able to have kids but it was okay with him because he already had 3 kids but she wanted kids and it took them a year to get their little boy when the odds was against them so I think there is hope for everyone no matter what the case is


----------



## Faith n Hope

Well for me its because my periods were always irregular. Then ive been on BC for a number of years. I went on quite young because of acne and switched between two pills. But whenever ive been off it I could go months with nothing?! When I came off it this time I expected nothing and had my withdrawl bleed and then I had what seems to have been another period two weeks later which I did not expect so soon? Now I have no idea when my next will be and if im ovulating? So its very hard to track anything? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

A doctor should be able to tell you that and maybe give you something to help along the way if its needed, I hope all turns out well for you. I'm sure it is very hard to track it my bestfriend could barely track hers they'd be weeks late or weeks early


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah I thought with getting that period id wait a bit and if nothing happens I think ill go and explain im just worried incase they dont take me seriously so soon after BC? But its very hard to track I mean even going off that first cycle and period ive tried to work out when I may have ovulated but that could be compeltely wrong as I may not get another for months? and im worried incase i odnt fall because its due to something else? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Make them take you seriously make them listen I would if you think you have a problem then you make them do everything they can to see if you do or don't and can give you an explanation of why its happening


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah Ive got the dates written down from recent events etc! I just dont want them to be like its just because of stopping BC or you have to try for so long first? Just im worried because at the time I didnt think anything of it its only now that im wanting it to happen im thinking well I shouldnt have really been irregular like that it doesnt seem normal? x


----------



## MrsAttard

Wow, apparently I missed the official chat time today! Well, it was kind of a sad day for me. Today was cd30, which was as long as mine has ever been. Normally I spot a day or two before, which I hadn't. DH and I were getting so excited and it was all we could talk about over lunch. And what happens when I get home? I started spotting, which will most likely be full blown AF tomorrow. 

We're going on vacation in less than two weeks, and I'll be ov'ing while we're gone, so if we don't get pg next month, we're def going to have an SA done. DH is so frustrated with himself...

Anyway, new month, new cycle, try again. At least there will def be lots of :sex: this cycle!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww keep us posted! Lots of luck and baby dust! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Aww yeah keep us posted!!! Tomorrow is when AF is suppose to show or sunday. I feel so icky today I think I just got a cold last night DH and I talked and we both tried not to get excited about all the symptoms that has happened he doesn't want to jinx it I don't want to get my hopes up. Soo its just a waiting game weekend for me oh joy! lol Today has been super slow went to sleep late last night woke up when dh had to get ready for work around 9 then went back to sleep after he left around 10 slept till 1! I could prolly go back to sleep and love it! lol 
The TWW is almost over for me! which I am happy about cause it drives me bonkers!!!! 
I keep thinking my bbs looker bigger but I think that is just wishful thinking on my part!! Lol


----------



## MrsAttard

It's so hard not to get our hopes! I was just sitting here thinking about it, and feeling bad for my DH before bc he feels it's his fault bc of his low sperm count, but I don't blame him for that. However, it is frustrating bc he doesn't work with me and my ov'ing schedule. I can tell him "I'll be ov'ing in the the next day" and he may or may not be in the mood during that time, but then still gets upset when my AF shows up! I think timing is as much at fault in our not getting pg yet as his sperm situation.

I was joking with him last (maybe a little passive-aggressively) that I was going to mash up viagra in his food around ov time. Of course I would never do anything like that but I don't know how to impress upon him the importance of timing. Also, the fact that some positions are more effective than others. I guess, basically, he's not willing to make changes to our sex life that would encourage implantation. Love the man, but I wish he'd get more serious about this if he actually wants a kid.

Done ranting....for now. Good luck and I hope the red tide doesn't wash in!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Aww I'm sorry to hear that, Timing seems to be the key thing in it all. Hopefully you can get him to see that. Change sometimes could be good nothing wrong with a little change every now and then mainly around ov time and yes position kind of factors in some ways I think, but laying down and not sitting up and moving about also helps this month my dh was trying really hard he had my schedule down in his memory or something and even went with the old wives tale of putting a pillow under you i was like, "ummm babe? Really?"

And feel free to rant anytime!!! Its good to rant helps destress something and I hope it doesn't come in either!


----------



## MrsAttard

Thankfully with our vacation (9 days and counting!!!) coming during ov time and that will be timing enough. He was hoping I would be pg this month so I couldn't go on roller coasters (and therefore make him go on them too) while we're away!

Btw, I hear you on the sleep thing! I've always had insomnia issues, and last night I was awake until 3:30. So today, I've got a headache, cramps, and I'm tired. What's more, Friday's are always my busiest day. I wish I'd slept til 1pm!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I'm so glad my dh doesn't like roller coasters! I can't stand them I've been on 1 and that was enough for me downside his little brother loves them and tries to get me to ride them.

I wish I didn't have trouble sleeping I think its time for a new bed is the reason normally I can lay on a bed and just go to sleep!!

This cold is just so annoying my nose is half way stuffy and my throat is just annoying not hurting just annoying! and (sorry if its tmi) I can't tell if af is coming or not!! I feel wet but its just lot of cm! and tired still just makes me want to scream or sleep until tomorrow or sunday!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww hope it goes well good luck! Just try taking your mind off it as hard as that is! x


----------



## MrsAttard

SuperLilWifey said:


> This cold is just so annoying my nose is half way stuffy and my throat is just annoying not hurting just annoying! and (sorry if its tmi) I can't tell if af is coming or not!! I feel wet but its just lot of cm! and tired still just makes me want to scream or sleep until tomorrow or sunday!

Your sig says you're day 25 - are you going to test or wait until you're late? I'm rarely sick, and when I am, I hate it! I hope you feel better!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I'm just going to wait AF is due tomorrow no need to go out and buy a test if it shows up tomorrow, Not really feeling hopefully anymore I'm aggravated than anything tonight and it all started over I didn't want to watch tv and he turned on the tv and then I got sad thinking about my old house I lived in before I lived with him and then just kind of got snappy at everyone lol im a basket case it would seem


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Sooo AF hasn't shown up yet, could come later or tomorrow. No symptoms really nose is still stuffy and throat is still annoying. kind of just a waiting game still lol the joy of it lol


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Still no sign of AF it might show up tomorrow like it did a few months ago! but if not I'll be sure to test then!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I'm starting to get hopeful and I think DH is too AF hasn't shown up last night or this morning but the day is still young not gonna put all my eggs in one basket yet prolly will test later today if DH remembers to get a test.

Down side I now have an allergic reactions to a new body soap I was using right in my groan sorry if its tmi but its driving me batty!!! I had having so many allergies!!!!


----------



## MrsAttard

Does your cycle vary usually? I think I would have tested this morning if I were you. I'm sorry you're not feeling well, and def sorry about the body wash thing, lol.

My AF is so weird this month. No cramps, really light and I feel like it's going to be short too. Too bad that doesn't get me any closer to ov day. I'm surprised I'm not more upset about not being pg this month. Bring on a June baby!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

June is good month it always seems to be the time to bring a baby into the world!! and no my cycle doesn't really vary, I'm either a day early, on time or get in the middle of the night or when I wake up the next day. I prolly test sometime today if it doesn't show up, I just gotta wait for DH to come home on his lunch to tell him to get a test and then around 6pm when he gets off work!! I'm so nervous I hope it doesn't show up but I don't want to put too much into it and it does and im really disappointed and sad

And yes sorry about the bodywash info! I just had to share! Its so horrible I know have sensitive skin but it just smelled so good and I wanted to try it, momma always told me to stick to what I know! lol


----------



## SuperLilWifey

:witch: af got me onto another cycle


----------



## Faith n Hope

Oh keep us posted good luck and baby dust! im thinking of going to Doctors but im nervous! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Dh said hed go to the doctors first if I wanted him too! But I think I'd want to know just in case so I'd be nervous too!!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Im scared incase they dont take me seriously? Or incase i scare my OH? Or if im being stupid and over reacting? I just dont want to wait and find out that there is a problem or reason if that makes sense so id rather go and find out? n hopefully fingers crossed it will all go well! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I tthink its only natural to feel that way make them take you seriously its your body and you want to know what's up they have to tools to give the answers fingers crossed all goes well also!!,


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you! I just feel daft incase im being silly? But id rather be safe than sorry? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yeah I'd ratther be safe just to make sure good luck xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you! Have you tested yet? Whats the plan? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

No af got me unless its super light not going to test I updated my journal lol I had a good cry dh held me told me wed try a little longer before going to the doctors


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww im sorry! Keep trying! Hope it goes well! Its so hard! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I've been thinking of a new way to tackle ttc lol I've tried OPK but im a bit forgetful and I was thinking of charting bbt but I wake up and way different when my DH doesn't work or his work hours change a bit so its hardly ever the same time. Maybe I should start taking vitamins its just hard cause I will start them and then forget to take them. We've tried pre-seed for 2 cycles just trying to think of a plan for this cycle or the next. Have no idea!! Any advice? lol


----------



## Faith n Hope

I started taking folic acid before I stopped my pill. I have missed a few days here n there! Why dont you take it at another time rather than morning if you wake up at different times? and set an alarm which is your vitamin etc alarm or mark it in a diary everyday when u take it or keep it somewhere ull see it to jog your memory? I booked an appointment with the Doctor today? Im nervous but I hope it helps?! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I might start taking that wasn't sure if i had to start anything else besides that. I'm take to DH tonight and see if he has any ideas also. And Good luck with the Doctor! Try to be nervous I know its hard but think positive! I hope you hear good news! fingers crossed xx for ya!!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Im just worried incase they think im daft and do nothing? But im going to try and explain all the reasons why im concerned and im hoping I can get some tests becasue I just want to know incase im not ovulating even? 
If you come up with any ideas you will have to share them? Im not sure what else to take but I know that folic acid is advised before and up to 12 weeks of pregnancy at least! x


----------



## MrsAttard

I've been wondering the same thing, if there was something else I could take other than folic acid. Charting bbt didn't work for me either. My schedule varies so much and I hated the idea of waking to alarm and going back to sleep, just to get it at the same time each day. Also, when I was taking it I found it difficult to see any pattern or interpret. I'm hoping to try opk's next month if it doesn't work this month.

I hope the doctor takes your concerns seriously. If I've learned anything from this site it's that far more ppl have problems with fertility than I ever realized. While I certainly hope that nothing is affecting you or your husband, it's better to get to the bottom of it now. Do you have specific concerns? O


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I might try OPK's again to see not sure if i'll start them this cycle or next. I talked to DH and he likes the idea of vitamins since I already have some trouble with my immune system he wants to vitamin me up it seems lol this is cycle 9 or 10 we've been TTC. I've been reading up on vitamins not sure if I just want to take folic acid or a multivitamin, or just go ahead and start taking a prenatal vitamin. I've going to read up on some fertility boosting teas or something close to it. We're also going to change up our BD'ing patterns probably every other day till around OV then once a day for a few days. I wanted to try and keep it as natural as possible until a little over a year and then do a check up to see if anything is up. DH feels as if its his fault as he is older than me. But I can't help but think its me as I've had a history of some health problems, I was born premature and I have serve allergies, immune system isn't the best, and I have slight amenia. I read depression can also some what factor fertility not sure how true that is but I'm trying not to let me get me even more down if so!!

DH is up for anything I want to try and he told me when the year mark of trying comes and if the doctors do find reasons why we can't have a baby natural or with medications he said he would look into other options no matter the price. He is so supporting in all of this. We just talk about options for later down the road but thats a long way off!!

on a lighter note!!

We are trying to get a boxer puppy!!!! A lady at his job is waiting on her boxer to have a litter and asked him if he wanted one and he said yes. I'm so happy about that I hope she does keep her word and lets us pick one! I have 2 dogs and a cat! which they are my babies! Which if she does it could be the oct or nov when we get one. If not he said we could adopt one.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah I have specific concerns! I know what you mean this site really opens your eyes up to things and you realise how lucky some people are! I hope they take me seriously?! We shall see? 
Aww nice news about the puppy!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I did some research last night!! i found so many ideas but I also found something helpful for me I always knew I had an iron deficiency i think thats what its called I was told by doctors since I was younger I had no idea it could be a reason that I haven't conceived sooner so I'm going to try a multivitamin that I read about Geritol Complete I read some great things about it it has folic acid along with other ones a lot of people swear by it. It has iron that I need in it is my main reason. My DH said he knew about the iron deficinecy thats why he's been trying to get me to take it but didn't want to out right say it I was like, "WHAT?!?" but i guess its my fault my mom had tried to get me to take iron all my life and I did try I would just forget it so much I would stop!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww hope that helps you then! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Hope everyone is doing well!!! Just taking it day by day now. Kind of waiting for O to come kind of not, DH and I had a heart felt talk to talk about the what ifs and such. I kind of feel like taking a back burner to ttc but we're going to try a change in our bd'n habits... I know we haven't been trying for as long as some people its just so much!! And everyone is having kids and I'm happy for them all its just so conflicting emotions seeing it all. We talked about kids even before we moved in with each other something we both wanted. Its just seems slightly out of reach and Ii keep thinking about it and maybe its my feelings and emotions causing it not to happen. I can't just picture myself pregnant I can't vision it or anything. I wonder if everyone is like that and can't see it until it happens 

ahh just needed to vent

happy note-

My bff and my cousin her husband just had a healthy baby boy weds! Hes a cutie! big boy 10lbs and 4oz!!! Kind of sad I couldn't be there for them and I missed her whole pregnancy when her and I was so close last year. I feel like shes moving on with her life and now she is a mom we kind of have nothing in common anymore all she is going to talk about is being mom and her baby. and I got my pets lol I love her to death i just don't know if my emotions could take the "You wont understand till it happens to you how much joy and love you can have for something so small" etc etc etc....

Does that make me a bad person and friend?


----------



## MrsAttard

Everyone needs a vent day - let it out! I totally understand what you're saying about it being hard to picture, pg or not. I'm the same way, and kind of scared about it. Like, I think I'll be a nervous pregnant woman, and I already know my DH is going to treat me like glass, which is sweet, but will make for a boring nine months. Or, if we aren't able to get pg, I don't know what I'll do with my life and that is even scarier. Emotions are hard, and I'm just trying to keep busy and distracted. 

Unfortunately, busy today made for a long crappy day. DH and I were both having one of those days where you're just cranky, added with the heat and other problems....just a long day. Plus, I accidentally stopped a door with my little toe, which scraped a chunk off! I thought I might need stitches. I didn't, but it's still not going to feel good in the salt water next week on vacation (2 days!!). 

Congratulations on your cousins baby! Everyone seems to be having one lately and it's getting harder to be happy for them. Our day will come soon, I promise!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Lol Have fun on vacation where you going?? and ouchies on the little toe!! I hate when that happens and yeah it does seem to be harder with everyone popping up pregnant or having babies lately!!! 

Yeah DH and I talked about it what happens when I get pregnant lol He is gonna be a pain in my butt!!! but i'll love him even more for it lol


----------



## MrsAttard

We are going to Disney World and then a Disney Cruise! I grew up a Disney kid, and never really grew out of it! DH is a big fan too so we're really excited! 

I know it's going to be really hard to adjust to being pg. I'm unemployed currently, and I try to do so much for my DH to make up for it. We're superintendents for a couple buildings, which means we take care of maintenance, cleaning and trash in exchange for free apt and utilities. DH has said that as soon as I get a BFP, I can't do any of it anymore. Plus, we'll need to move bc our apt has a ladder that goes up to a loft bed, which will be no good with a big pg belly!


----------



## Faith n Hope

I hope that you are all okay! Ive had a very stressful few days! Drs did not go overly well! Im so confused and worried! Everythings so scary and getting on top of me! Loads of personal problems! I think im feeling and understanding what you have all mentioned so we arent alone! Take care! x


----------



## MrsAttard

Faith n Hope said:


> I hope that you are all okay! Ive had a very stressful few days! Drs did not go overly well! Im so confused and worried! Everythings so scary and getting on top of me! Loads of personal problems! I think im feeling and understanding what you have all mentioned so we arent alone! Take care! x

I'm sorry your Dr's appt didn't go well, anything you want to discuss about it? 

You know, before coming on this website I never realized how many people have issues getting pg. I mean, I never thought I was alone in the matter, but the shear number of people is astounding. Sometimes I go to the BFP Announcement section just to remind me there is hope. It makes me feel a lot better seeing people who've been trying for a year or more finally get their BFP.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Faith n Hope said:


> I hope that you are all okay! Ive had a very stressful few days! Drs did not go overly well! Im so confused and worried! Everythings so scary and getting on top of me! Loads of personal problems! I think im feeling and understanding what you have all mentioned so we arent alone! Take care! x


I'm sorry it didn't go over well :hugs:

Take some time and try to de-stress and relax. And if you have any questions about anything this site is so helpful for everyone no matter the problem!! It's like someone has been there before or is there still. 

Hope all gets better xx


----------



## SuperLilWifey

MrsAttard said:


> We are going to Disney World and then a Disney Cruise! I grew up a Disney kid, and never really grew out of it! DH is a big fan too so we're really excited!
> 
> I know it's going to be really hard to adjust to being pg. I'm unemployed currently, and I try to do so much for my DH to make up for it. We're superintendents for a couple buildings, which means we take care of maintenance, cleaning and trash in exchange for free apt and utilities. DH has said that as soon as I get a BFP, I can't do any of it anymore. Plus, we'll need to move bc our apt has a ladder that goes up to a loft bed, which will be no good with a big pg belly!


Oh wow!! thats pretty cool, I've been almost to all of them but Disney lol i grew up in florida so it was kind of a given to visit those. I don't work, I haven't come to an understanding of what a good limit is for me before I push myself too far (i have bipolar and anxiety disorder) so DH is content with me just staying away from the emotional stress for now... Yeah that ladder would be a major no no!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you! Well I am going to go and see a dietician and get blood tests taken?! But as far as trying for a baby is concerned I was just told that I would have to try for a year before they may look into infertility with coming off the pill?! So im no clearer? My period started today as well so I know that im not pregnant yet either? Im so confused what to do now? I just want to make sure that im okay and ovulating so theres nothing stopping me? How are you all doing? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

That sucks!! They should check you anyways just because you want to be checked just to make sure you're not spending money or heartache for a year just to be sure! Have you tried an OPK? and I'm good!! Taking vitamins this month to help with my iron levels and then DH looked into some native american herbs that might help!


----------



## MrsAttard

It's so frustrating to have to wait a year. Though, I know that when coming off of bc it can take up to 6 months or more for your body to resume a regular cycle, so it's hard for doctors to determine what is 'normal' or not until then. My DH and I knew we were going to have problems so we started ttc last year, knowing that it was unlikely but that we needed to be ttc for a while before dr's would want to help. But you should def keep trying to see what you can find out. Maybe you should see another doctor who may be willing to help sooner.

I'm going to bed soon and the airport in a few hours, and then I'll be gone for the week. I'll be back on Monday. I hope you guys have a good week!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you! I hope you all have a good week too! I know its hard waiting when you just dont know?! I might see how I am and then try again?! I dont know where to start with OPK? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Hope you have a good vacation!!!

And Faith, it depends on how long your cycles are you can get some internet cheapies and try those do it for a month long start a few days after your period has ended or buy one from the store which ever is best


----------



## Faith n Hope

Well this cycle has been 21 days? Im not sure if im ovulating at all tho or whether we have missed it etc? The packs ive seen only have a few in? Do you need to do them every day? How are you getting on? Ive also tried doing the ovulation predictor things but I dunno how right they are or if I have the right info for them yet? Argh I hate not knowing if what im even doing is right? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Well the average cycle is 28 days with OV happening around the 14 day thats what the book says give or take a few days, but with shorter cycles its different and OV can vary it seems you got that OPK pack for the weekly one. Ovulate about a week and few days after my cycle I'm guessing and the time I did use the OPK it did help me confirm that you can try an online ovulation calculator to and then start testing a few days before and then keep testing. Thats why I would try the month long packs most drug stores and major chains sell them. I don't know much but I hope that helps if not ask in the ttc main forum and there is so much in there that will help there is always someone in there with amazing knowledge to be share.

Its harder to predict when you're going to OV when the cycle varies 

sorry if I confused you anymore lol 
I think thats why alot of people try and BD every other day so they don't really miss an open window!! 

I'm doing good just trying to stay positive this cycle lol keeping my journal updated on here also lol taking my vitamins which i almost forget everyday been reading to stay relaxed more too...My DH got me a kindle a few months ago and it is really relaxing!!!


but sorry for the long post lol try the forum and they have a bunch of threads already about OPKs but if none of them answer your question start a new thread the ladies on here are so helpful with good information!!!

goodluck fxd


----------



## Faith n Hope

No thank you for your help! Ive read loads of stuff but its all so confusing? Everyones bodies are so different its hard to know what your owns doing? I think I might see how things go and then if nothing happens Ill try testing maybe? I want to know if I am ovulating but at the same time im worried in case I cant tell or it shows im not or that we do try at the right time and nothing still happens? Its just amazing how people fall pregnant when they least expect and you spend ages preventing it then when you do wnat it to happen its so hard and scary! Fingers crossed for you too! What vitamins are you taking? Im trying to take my folic acid but missed a few days here n there but nothings happened yet n I started taking it before I stopped my pill even! Im not sure what else to do? I dont want to put pressure on it because its stressful enough and I think stress wont help?! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yeah it is all confusing thats why try the month long OPK and test starting right after your period or a few days after and do it every day and just see what happens?
I know!! I was thinking that last night I was thinking all my life my momma told me not to have sex cause you could get pregnant and its like wow it isn't that easy but other people who don't want a child just end up falling pregnant. And stress isn't good in any case at all and I'm a major stresser that leads to emotional problems for me so I always try to not be stressed out but its hard.

I take a complete multivitamin and an iron supplement, because I know my iron levels aren't the best they could be always had problems with them and my immune system is kind of icky too and with winter coming up im just trying to not get sick more so. I had back to back flu last year during the winter time was sick for almost a month and half lol

I'm not going to try and put too much pressure on it next year in the spring will be a little over a year of trying for us. thats when we will look into more detailed options and go to the doctors. it took my best friend who just had a baby a year to get pregnant and my cousin wasn't suppose to be able to have kids because of an accident and he was fine with that cause he had 3 already but she wanted a child with him and she didn't think she could cause her cycles vary but after a year they had a child just with she gave up hope and it seemed like everything was falling apart bam!! now they have a chubby little boy who will be a week old weds lol


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know what you mean about the stress! I always stress!
Aww bless congratulations to them!
I know its funny how things work out isnt it?
Thank you for your help!
Im so stressed at the moment!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

sorry haven't been on this thread been updating my journal! lol

Thanks for the congratulations im happy they added more to my family!! Tiffany his wife and my bff is a great friend love her to death and their little boy is a getting way bigger after 1 week he gained over 1lb so he is over 11lbs now lol

Also makes me a little sad because I want one too but they tried for a year then got pregnant soo they are average. Just makes me a little sad is all. Still supportive and super happy for them. They live over 6 hours away so probably wont get to visit them till next year when DH gets more vacation time from work. unless they come up here! which would be more awesome lol

DH took me out today to de-stress me even more cause the stress was starting to creep up on me lol

went to the opening of a new store, got a batman hoodie lol then he bought me some sewing stuff and new fabric to make me a new purse! Tomorrow we're going out again to do some random shopping 

I'm suppose to OV tomorrow based on the dates! Which I think is good started to get some EWCM today when I woke up!! maybe BD tomorrow or wait till friday not sure how he wants to do that we bd tonight soo tomorrow we just might wait it and do it on friday

Had another calendar that said my OV date was the 14 soo if so we got our bases nicely covered!!!

Still thinking positive not putting so much stress on BD'in trying to get it super fun and loving as always! 

:dust:
xo


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah im trying not to put pressure on it but I just want it to happen! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I think thats one thing all the ones TTC people have in common we all just want it to happen!!! and it will! some just take more time then longer hopefully we both get a bfp sooner rather than keeping with the ttc game!


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know its so frustrating isnt it! But at least we all understand each other! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I'm about 3 to 4 DPO and about 11 days away from seeing if AF will come this month or not! 
Those are going to be 11 days of hell!!! but I've got some things to take my mind off of it, its football seasons and im a fan, its also cool enough in the day for all day fishing trips again! lol im a bit of a redneck lol

Went to 80's night laser bowling. It was super fun everybody went! 

Yesterday was a bit weird tho, Had a lot of CM I try not to pay a whole to my CM after OV but that I just couldn't ignore! Lol (sorry if its tmi)

I have 2 test that we bought last cycle cause it was almost 2 days late I had OH kind of hide them so I wouldn't test until af is late or not this is cycle 9 of TTC seems like its taking forever but I know there is other who have been TTC way longer so I got to remember to stay patient and have hope my time will come 


thinking positive xx

how yall doing?


----------



## MrsAttard

Hello ladies! I'm back and officially in the tww. We had great time on vacation, and it was really sad to come back to such cold, fall weather. I love sweaters and boots and all, but after month or so I'm ready for summer clothes again!

Well, according to my normal schedule, I should have ovulated while I was gone, but I'm not sure when. I usually only have one day of ewcm, and I never even observed any. It was hard to tell bc we went swimming a lot, and drank plenty. I also got a little sick while we were gone. I know we didn't bd enough either. We were so tired most of the time! DH was a little disappointed with the whole vacation, and I'm not sure why he didn't just relax and enjoy it. Oh well, it only takes one, right? 

Now that we're back he's supposed to go to the dr and have an SA done. I'm also planning to get some OPK's to try bc this was the second month in a row and that I didn't observe ewcm and I'm worried I might not be ovulating.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Welcome Back!!! Glad you had fun on vacation and yes fall weather has come! I'm going to wait a few more weeks here before I switch my wardrobe around! 

And yes it only takes 1! And I read an article last night that said "Checking cervical fluid is not, I repeat not, a reliable enough method to check for ovulation. Better methods would include a temperature curve, progesterone blood tests, or ultrasounds. "

It was from some Doctor who said it!

I got about 10 days left in the TWW. 

Just trying to stay calm and patient!! 

lol 

Seen the movie The Help finally....never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hope you are all doing well! I just feel like im going mad! Need to de stress! I need to cope better! Just hate the feeling that it might just not happen! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Ive been moody. But then again I don't think my moods are ever normal. I think everyone feels like that at one point that it it might not happen but we gotta keep the hope it will or else then its just nothing but a never end line of heartache.

xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

True very true! Do you feel worried that you might annoy your partner? Just i worry loads! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I don't really mention a lot to him I have in the past but I tend to keep things bottled up inside more which is a bad thing lol


----------



## MrsAttard

I have a terrible time trying to decide what to tell and what not to tell DH. Like with not bd'ing enough. I want to make sure he knows I want more and I'm available, without making him upset or pressuring him. And I try not to talk about ttc too much bc I know he blames himself and gets frustrated. Plus, I know if I were upset constantly and be depressed he would get annoyed and (politely) tell me to get over it. We're no overly emotional couple here...


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww well at least we have each other! Im trying not to put pressure on it! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I can get overly emotional sometimes but I can't help it, when strong emotions tend to build up I just panic (i have bipolar disorder and anxiety) and it all comes out sometimes at the wrong moments but DH puts up with me and calms me down. 

Like today I don't mean to be mean but I was feeling anxious all day and needed to go somewhere just to do something and he came home from work early today and I asked him if we could just do something and he wanted to work out which I was okay with so I said okay. He didn't work out till after 7 he got off around 4:30....I went to sleep and just felt so annoyed with that! 

So I kind of just shut down a bit and not care. I feel bad but I just I feel like screaming at the moment lol

sorry for the rant


----------



## Faith n Hope

Its okay rant away! Just feel like nobody understands at times which is why I like being able to talk to people here! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I think dh pushes too hard to understand me sometimes I love him even more for it but sometimes he needs to let it go


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah I suppose we all deal with things in different ways! x


----------



## MrsAttard

So, new problem...kind of. In February this year I left my job. Even though I got paid more than DH, it wasn't worth it bc I was having so many issues and anxiety problems at work. I tried applied and had several interviews through the spring but then had some summer commitments plus vacation that I knew a new job would not allow the time off, nor would I ask it of them. 

So, I've been stay at home wife for most of the year, and we've gotten on quite well, but now that we're back from vacation it's expected I start looking again. DH likes having me home more bc when I was working it seemed like we never had time together. And there is a surprising amount of work in our buildings to keep me busy, but none the less it makes more sense for me to work.

That is, unless I'm pg. We've already decided that I'll be a SAHM, and if I don't get a job before getting pg then I won't get one at all. My point is, it makes me more pressured and frustrated at not being pg yet. I kinda like not working and I'm not excited to start again. Come on sticky bean!


----------



## Faith n Hope

It just seems like everyone is pregnant at the moment! Its really hard when you just keep trying and not knowing if its gonna happen or not? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Hope you get a sticky bean real soon then!!!! Hope we all do!!

DH likes having me home when he comes home too. plus is a bit harder to find a job that will work with me when I have my mood changes so to say lol and I'll probably be a SAHM cause he works all day most of the time and my mom was a SAHM when she got me and I loved coming in from school having her there and not having a babysitter but she was old fashioned cause when she adopted me from my birth mom she was 50 soo it kind of made sense her motto was, "I raise my kids that way I know what goes on with them" 

My birth mom wasn't like that she went right back to work when she had her kids either my older half sister watched the little ones when they wasn't in school or they was in day care all the time. It was kind of sad my little sister called her daycare teacher "mommy" a few times. and my little brother use to call my older sister mommy too and he still favors her more than anyone.

I just wish getting pregnant was as easy as they made it seem in school, "Don't have sex or you could get pregnant!!" Now its like, "I have too much sex! And I can't get pregnant!!!" 

Just makes me want to scream. I love that "Teen mom" show on MTV but I hate them at the same time. Babies having babies when people who want children struggle to even have 1.

But thats life I suppose.

I hope we all get a sticky bean soon, I just hope to get one before the end of the year. 

Kind of tired of seeing all the baby photos on my facebook feed.


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know everyone seems to be pregnant! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Can't sleep and its driving me batty, But I I fall asleep during the days so its okay i suppose.

Last night really freaked me out had some crazy dreams. I was in some strange house with some strange creepy old man who kept switching personalities. He would snap his head up and his chin would glow a light blue and try to attack me.

AF is due at the end of next week. So days keep ticking by hope we all get a sticky bean soon!!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww I havent been sleeping evry well either I think we all need time to chill out! Im not sure what else to do to help things really? x


----------



## tyiesha123

SuperLilWifey said:


> Thought I'd give this a go, I kind of like to have someone to lean on and chat with.
> 
> I'm young I'm 22 i'll be 23 in Dec been trying since March. I have a 25 day cycle pretty normal almost always on time. Just looking for someone to talk with and stalk a bit lol
> 
> Just started a TTC Journal and hope I could be a support for someone since I'm better helping others and just being there lol
> I try to find humor in a lot of life so hopefully I don't offend anyone because it took me a long time to figure out thats just how I deal with certain things is by joking and bring the smiles
> 
> :)

 looking for same. we can be b buddies


----------



## tyiesha123

Not sure if I should b posting here. But a lot confused on how[SPOILER to work site[/SPOILER]


----------



## SuperLilWifey

tyiesha123 said:


> Not sure if I should b posting here. But a lot confused on how[SPOILER to work site[/SPOILER]

Just join the chat with us we rant alot and help each other lol.

Just go to the last page and reply to thread and there ya go!!!


And 

Welcome to the insanity :) :hi:


----------



## MrsAttard

I've been sleeping really well lately, for me anyway. I have insomnia issues and it's a big concern for me when I get pg. I've still been waking up multiple times during the night, partially due to dreams and partially due to an overly snuggly cat that missed me when I was on vacation! I've read vivid dreams can be a symptom?!

I'm really laid back this tww (AF is due the first of the month) but I really don't think it's going to happen this month and I haven't gotten my hopes up, at least not yet. Right now I'm just trying to light a fire under DH's butt to schedule his annual appt so we can get his SA done soon too.


----------



## MrsAttard

So, question about boobs since I'm not sure where else I might put this on BnB. I'm well familiar with sore boobs around ovulation and AF. However, I also get these shooting or pinching pains in my boobs too, usually my right boob. I've tried to track when it happens and though it might happen more around ovulation, I definitely get it throughout the month. Does anyone else get something like this? DH caught me wincing at one the other day and really thinks I ought to have a mammo done.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Im concerned about eating when I do and feeling queasy! Aww well at least we all have each other for support! Everyone seems to be falling pregnant right now as well! Im not sure whats best to do to help things as you hear so much?! What are you all doing or going to try to do? I hate the waiting thats the worst and also the not knowing?! x


----------



## MrsAttard

I hate the waiting! I'm trying so hard to be patient, but I don't want to be anymore! Tonight was one of those nights when I was out walking around and I all I could was pg women and women with babies! I smile, bc I am happy for them, but then I want to run home and test! I'm 7dpo (I think) so I might try tomorrow, even though I know it's worthless, but just in case.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I get the same shooting type of pain too!!! Soo I haven't a clue. I'm trying to hold out until af if it comes or not. im not a poas addict and seeing a bfn isn't my cup a tea. 
Yeah I read that too about vivid dreams but I don't put much into it! got about a week left to see if af shows or not this month no symptoms really but I guess I wouldn't have any if I do fall pregnant this soon since I have a short cycle. 

Trying not to think too much about it trying just to let it breeze by and not really care anymore I want to get pregnant but it'll happen sooner or later and if not in a year then DH will get tested first then me. 

Trying not to let it rule me so much right now, I did in all the other months I swore each month I thought I was preg cause of the symptoms but it was just the mean ol witch. 

Maybe its just my mood for this month was thinking so positive now im just kind of over it. 
Maybe thats when I'll get my bfp! lol

GL and fx hope we all get a bfp sooner rather than later

and have yall read the threads about people paying to get predictions I mean I guess it gives some people hope I just couldn't see myself paying someone to tell me when I'm going to get pregnant or when I'm going to be due. and then knowing that its most likely wrong and putting on my faith on it and then bam completely wrong. 

I can see using that money on something else a bit more useful.

I have 2 new choice test (from the $ tree) just in case I feel like testing. DH got them last month when af was almost 2 days late. now I'm just going to wait it out and see if it gets over 3 or 4 days late then I know something is up!!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know its like every twinge you think I wonder if it means something but its more likely that you wont get an symptoms for weeks anyway! Im not sure if I should be doing anything more to prepare right now? I also keep googling for information and advice but feel like theres not much I can do apart from wait! I mean people say it will probably happen when you least expect it? I just hate the not knowing because it makes me worr that something is wrong? Good luck everyone lots of baby dust! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yup thats about all you can do is wait it out. And yeah it makes me worry to that something is wrong, but that is normally after I see the witch makes me think that im not doing something right. DH doesn't understand so much he trys to blame himself that its him and not me but I feel more like its me because before him and I got together but still knew each other as friends since I am way younger than he is, his gf was pregnant and then had an abortion (evil bitch makes me just wanna hit her if I ever see her) he was so tore up about it. 

So it makes me wonder if its more something wrong with me.

But I try not to let that bug me so much. Because he was younger too soo it could possibly be something wrong with both of us or nothing wrong at all!!! Won't know until after a year of ttc

GL And lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Soo my DH listens super well! I remember coming across Geritol Complete aka baby in a bottle. its an old wives tale I remember reading about it online I think I mentioned it in here or my journal not sure, didn't get it last month and just started a multivitamin that DH already had but we seen it today when we was just shopping around this store and he grabbed a bottle and I'm going to start taking it tomorrow or if AF shows her head probably tomorrow!! Its has some amazing vitamins in it including folic acid! soo it can't be all that bad!!

This month has been super easy taking a lighter approach to it all instead of worrying each month has been a good emotional thing for me. 

Fx and GL and Sticky :dust: to all!!!


----------



## MrsAttard

I'm ready to try anything too. Geritol, soy, primrose oil and who knows what else! On a side note, last night we had dinner at the in-laws, and I know my MIL would really like some more grandchildren, but she's knows the issues we've having. I was thinking, the worst thing is when you do something 'different' and people are like 'are you pregnant?!" even jokingly. So I felt obligated to drink last night, just to show I wasn't and avoid that conversation. Thanks, but no not yet :nope:


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yes, I understand that completely. A few months ago we went to a lodge bbq and they had a beer truck there giving away free beer. And I wasn't going to drink but it was like, "Why aren't you drinking! Its free" And I could tell the questions was in there eyes soo I just downed it and never did say anything. 

And yeah there is so many things to try when TTC. I've tried a few things I've read about but now I'm just going to take a back burner and do the relaxing way I suppose. 
I feel like im doing homework trying to find new ways just to get pregnant. 

I have about 5 or 6 days left until AF is suppose to show her ugly head. And its been nice trying not to be crazy about every little twinge or something. And if AF is late by a day or two then im not going to get super hopefully because it can still show.

gl fxd lots of sticky baby dust!


----------



## MrsAttard

So today we were out walking around the city and suddenly I felt this warm splash on my shoulder. I yelled in surprised thinking someone had thrown something on me, and my DH turned around ready to hit someone. Turns out I was pooped/peed on by a pigeon!! Ewwww!!! 

Anyway, I know getting pooped on is supposed to be good luck and my first thought was "maybe this is a sign and my good luck will be a BFP this month!!!" Crazy, and I guess its no better than symptom spotting every cramp and hiccup!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Hope its goodluck!!!

Getting pregnant has been the farthest thing from my mind my little brother got shot twice in the stomach yesterday. he is doing okay as of now they had to remove one of his testicles to get the bleeding to fully stop. I know he is going to be okay cause today he asked if he could have it in a jar to take home lol


----------



## MrsAttard

OH MY GOODNESS!!! How does such a thing happen??!! Thats just terrible, but I'm glad he's doing well. How old? You don't actually have to share, but my goodness. I can certainly understand how ttc would be the last thing on your mind. Good luck to him, and I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

He just turned 20 at the start of sept and it was a car jacking in the middle of the afternoon in florida. 

Yeah I wish I could go down there but a plane is so pricy but he is doing good im being updated my by sisters


----------



## MrsAttard

How's your brother doing? I just imagine how you and your family must be feeling.

On the ttc side of things, I think I'm going to test tomorrow or Wednesday. I'll be 12dpo (or so, not sure when I o'ed, but based on other months) and AF is due Saturday. I'm not too hopeful, and I won't be too upset with a BFN (I think) but there was the bird poop thing, so I can dream, right?

My DH has been super horny for him this weekend. While I welcomed it with open arms, I also gave him a hard time asking 'why can't you be like this when I'm ovulating?!' I guess I might have said so once too many bc this morning when talking about it, he said how sorry he was. It broke my heart! I'm having a hard time finding the balance between expressing the importance of well-timed bd'ing and making him feel badly.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

He had a little set back yesterday had a low fever and the morphine was giving him high blood pressure. He's a fighter tho.

Awww yeah its hard trying to BD around a certain time line. My DH on the other hand can go every day and im like woah there buddy lol DH made a joke the other day that kind of broke my heart even tho he was joking he was like, "Sorry my swimmer juice can't get you pregnant" 

AF is suppose to show sometime this week lol weds or thurs. Friday at its latest cause its being taking an extra day to show up which gets my hopes going up just to be crushed a little.

This is getting to be more like a science project trying to get pregnant next month im not going to worry about anything still and just be more relaxed about everything again or well try to be.

GL on testing!!!!


----------



## MrsAttard

So, I took a test today. I was so hopeful, but no BFP....just a BFN. I'm not upset because I'm not late yet, but now that I've got these tests I can finally understand how testing is addictive. 

I'm on cd26 now, and my AF ranges from 27-30 over the past 8 months or so. So, I could start anytime, but I haven't had any of my pre-AF symptoms yet (cramping, spotting, flu-like symptoms). 

I agree about this feeling like science, and we're the subjects! Each month I have a hard time even deciding what is a symptom (AF or pg) because I don't know whether to associate a given pain with my cycle or something else. Like, yesterday my lower back was bothering me; is that a symptom or from bending down a lot while cleaning?

The most annoying thing is that I intended this to be a relaxed month! Ha!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

It posted twice so I had to edit one lol


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I did a test too bfn of course but I couldn't help myself lol I know it would be too early to tell even if I am because of how short my cycle is I guess. Af is suppose to be here soon I told myself I'll give it till sunday before I think about testing if af doesn't show at this moment if it will show or not.

Its just so frustrating im almost tired of trying to get pregnant. 

There is so many emotions im trying to go thru and I can't fully do it without hurting people from withdrawing into myself. 

just makes me want to scream a little


----------



## MrsAttard

I know! I am so totally over the emotions of everything. I mean, today I was walking around and felt like bursting into tears. The other night I was alone while my DH was out with a friend and I was just overcome with emotions; anger, sadness, self-pity....just yuck. And as soon as DH walked in, I was fine. I guess thats also because I feel the need to put up something of a front so he doesn't know how much I think/worry about ttc.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Totally understand the need to put up a front. I try so hard each month to not let my emotions get the best of me when AF does show up but as soon as DH sees my face he just knows. I don't mean to put so much of my emotion asked him if he was the only one left of his group that didn't and he was like, "Yup" I just wonder if it bugs him but he just doesn't show it as much.


----------



## MrsAttard

So, as part of our position of superintendent we get a free apartment. We don't get to choose where we live or the apt, but at least we don't have to pay for it. We changed management companies earlier this summer and moved into a studio apt on the grounds that in 3 months a larger apt would become available and we could move there. Well, turns out that we won't be able to move to the other apt just yet, and not sure when we will. We're still supposed to get it, just at some undetermined point in the near-ish future.

This concerns me because as I've mentioned before, this apt is not suitable for a child. Besides the fact that its much too small even for DH and I (and 2 cats) we also sleep in a loft with a ladder which definitely won't work if I'm preg. I mean, it's prob fine for the first couple of months, but once I'm huge there's just no way. We can make it work, but I don't want to have to do that.

Of course, I'll still be beyond thrilled if I were to get a BFP this cycle or next, but I'm worried about how long we might be stuck here. I mean, I guess the sensible thing is to not try until we know better whats going on, but I just feel like we can't afford to skip a month or more. DH is in such a fowl mood the past couple of days and this isn't helping.

The worst part is the reason we can't move is because the tenants of the other apt just had a baby and can't move yet either!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I totalLy understand the space issue we live with his dad so he can help out and help his little bro who still is in highschool for 2 more years but next year we plan on buying a place not sure when but he wanted to build a cabin.. Not sure how it'll work out if I got pregnant and we couldn't find a place soon enough we have enough room for a baby in the room but it be so cramped and no place to have a child for a long period of time.... Hope everything works out for!!!

Side note af is due tomorrow that's when the date shows but normally shows up a day later not sure how I'm feeling no symptoms sooo its pretty much waiting now!!


----------



## MrsAttard

So does his dad know you're trying? Sounds like it could be a full house, but at least there would be babysitters! My DH's brother has one special needs little boy, and they are expecting another baby. My MIL and the baby's other GM split caring for the child all week. So, I doubt we'll be able to ever use MIL babysitting services. Plus, my family is too far away. All the more reason for me to be SAHW/M.

So are you planning to test in the AM or wait until Friday? As I said before, I'm due anytime, but also not experiencing all pre-AF symptoms. It's kinda weird bc I was and am still convinced that it's not the month, but other than general fatigue, emotional and back pain, I really haven't gotten the tell-tale AF symptoms. I think I'll test Friday....but I don't have much hope. FX for you though! (OK, for both of us! lol)


----------



## SuperLilWifey

FX crossed for both of us. And No he don't know we're trying but he'd be happy. and no im not testing until sunday if af doesn't show. I'm going to wait it out this time.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

The witch got me :(


----------



## MrsAttard

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. Last night when I went to bed I starting getting cramps so I'm pretty sure I'll start today or tomorrow too.


----------



## MrsAttard

So, this morning I decided to take another test....BFN of course. Immediately after, I wiped and I had started spotting. Though AF hasn't officially started, it's inevitable so I'm out this month. In fact, I've decided that for a month or two we're going to NTNP. It's frustrating, but the right decision considering whats going on in our life right now. I'm still hoping for DH to have his SA done so we know what's going on, but I think it'll be good to put this on the back burner right now.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Sorry I haven't been on. The night af came was super rough. DH kept saying sorry and i just came to a point where I don't care anymore which is bad because it sends me down an emotional road I hate going but it seems like its already started. I've cried two nights in a row and I can't come to tell DH that I just feel so drained from TTC when it seems nothing happens. I know people try longer than we have. Being Bipolar and ttc is just so hard I never thought it would be so hard to do this when some people make it seem so easy. I think we're going to NTNP either because I know he doesn't want to stop TTC I just can't put find the strength to seriously try for a baby. I might suggest he get a SA done and if they find nothing wrong with him then my biggest fear that it is me. And I have so many ideas of that it could be me. I use to be on so many different medications a few years ago trying to find one that could help me with my disorder there is no telling if one of them had a bad side affect to me. Maybe its because my cycle is so short its going to make it harder. Maybe because im fully happy and still battle with depression. I don't know anymore. 

Dh told me not to lose faith him, and im not but I don't know if he can handle the fact that I might be losing faith in my self. He is so amazing trying just to make me happy its just the year is coming close to the end and its already hard enough with the fact with the holidays coming and its another year my mom has been gone and this year my dad is over 13 hours away in another state.


Sorry for the rant


----------



## MrsAttard

Sorry I've been off for a couple days too. The first couple days of the cycle I just can't get into to BnB bc it's so frustrating, and other peoples excitement annoys me. 

I'm sorry to hear it's been so hard for you. I know how frustrating it is for me, so I can't imagine how you feel. And I'm sorry to hear about your mother as well. Between everything else....I can see how it hasn't been a great year for you. How's your brother? 

It's interesting that medication is the concern for us as well. DH had a kidney transplant ten years ago and takes all sorts of meds now, which seem to be messing things up. So, consequently he blames himself. He feels broken and like it's his fault. He even offered to not get married and let me move on without him bc he didn't want to hold me back from having children. So, while I don't know your full situation, I may be able to relate to your DH a bit. Don't blame yourself, or the meds. Even if they do effect things, it's not your fault. But your DH is right, it's too early to assume that something is wrong, so try to keep faith in him and yourself. Maybe it's optimism, and maybe it's denial, but I'm convinced that DH and I will get pregnant on our own, just not sure when that will happen. Maybe we should schedule something big and and exciting for the end of each month so that no matter what the tests show, we'll have something to look forward to.

This month should be interesting. DH agreed that we should NTNP this month, but that doesn't really change much for him. How do I not pay attention to the signs? Once you get to know your body, you can't un-know. Do I avoid sex when I'm ovulating? I think this month will end just like every other cause I don't know how to pretend I don't know what cd it is.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Thanks my brother is doing well. They need someone to stay with him at home while he gets better and I was asked first to go I just couldn't bring myself to care for him when I can barely care for myself when my emotions aren't stable. 

I feel like a bad sister but also I feel as if im always the turn to person when they need help. I didn't grow up with the other part of my siblings I love them all the same I just don't have the super tight sibling bond that most siblings share.

I know it will happen for the both of us. and yeah NTNP sounds like just another term for trying really just without all the opks, and everything else I mean if you know your body you know whats going on without having to have all the other stuff. 

DH took me out for a day and tried to cheer me up just like how my mom use to without knowing that is the same way she did it. I love discount stores and buying odd end stuff that i don't need. He took me out to one of my favorites and got me some funky socks and got the new monopoly city. And we went out to eat and got me a new video game for something to do when everyone is gone during the day and im home alone. I love bears im kind of a borderline teddybear hoarder lol so he got me this game called Naughty Bear. I was surprised its a cute teddy bear killing other bears lol

I'm still going to take my Geritol Complete but not so much as to a trick to get pregnant but to try and boost my immune system with winter coming. 

Totally understand the need to stay away from BnB I got on the other day and just read someones post and it was about a girl who cheated on her bf of 2 years and they was ntnp for a kid and right after she cheated she found out she was pregnant. Its not the other guys by her post of how it happened but it just makes me feel so many emotions.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Sorry I havent been online hope you are all well im feeling really down and wondering if its ever going to happen and i dont know what to do?! I have no idea when im due now?! i just feel like there might be something stopping us? but i dont know how to find out or what to do even? x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I think everyone feels like that if it is ever going to happen and we don't know what to do but wait it out before a doctor will even take us seriously. I think any concern anyone has when TTC and they feel like they should see a doctor then go for it. I read that sometimes its best to just go to the doctor and get the test done. One Doctor wrote an article about it and says its best so it saves the trouble and heartache that brings along with it and stress. 

I believe that to the fullest. If you feel like something is wrong then go for it. Demand that you get the test done I mean you're the one going thru the test the doctors are just getting paid to do what you ask for. Why wait it out and not just see if anything is wrong and if nothing isn't then you know and can clear that off your stress levels.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I don't know how to bring up a subject with my DH. I'm not sure if I want to TTC anymore for awhile and not even NTNP either. I mean the plan was next year we was going to look into buying a place or something of the sorts but then a few weeks ago he said that he was looking into buying a truck for the winter time which is something we need but put the moving out on the back burner until he gets that paid off which he figures would be around a year......

I had no problem TTC with the thought of moving out so I could have my own space and not a home that was already there but a home that was mine. I tried explaining to him without hurting his feelings about the whole home thing. I moved in with him and his family he did have a place of his own a few years back but moved back to help with things. I lived with my parents and helped take care of my mom till she passed then it was basically my house that I took care of and helped my dad. This isn't my home, he doesn't seem to grasp it. I Tried explaining it to him that I love it here but its not my home. I don't walk in and feel like finally im home. ITs a place I live. 

My dad is suppose to be moving up here by the end of the year or the start of next year hopefully. I think it will be a plus, I can make that my dads and mine home I wont be moving out but I think I will be staying there more often because I can just be at ease without worrying about messing something up or using the wrong thing. 

It will be a negative for DH though, he worries that with my dad moving up here it'll give me an escape away from him. Its not so much away from him its more I can finally breathe in a more comfortable place. 

Its hard being bipolar and no one really understanding or living with someone with bipolar and my moods and anxiety. My dad knows them, and I can't wait to get that back to just be myself all the time in a house instead of being myself in a room in a house then going out in the rest of the house pretending to be this happy person.

I don't know. Sorry for the rant i guess I just gotta toughen up and tell him I want to hold off ttc for a bit And try to explain my feelings and thoughts the best way I can. But I feel like its not going to turn out the way I excepted it too. Most likely we'll talk about it and I will feel bad for making him feel sad or upset and I'll cave in and we will still TTC....


----------



## Faith n Hope

im sorry i havent been online as much recently as i havent had access to the net so this is just a short one hope your well n hopefully chat soon! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I've been well been just relaxing and taking a mini break from BnB. Hope yall are well.


----------



## MrsAttard

Hello ladies! I took the month off, both from TTC and BnB. Didn't know I was going to stay off BnB at first, but it made it easier to not stress about TTC as well. I mean, we still kinda tried, but I knew it wasn't going to happen so I didn't entertain that it was even possible this month. The only thing that really bothered me was finding out 2 more friends were preg! One of which was the friend that I was sure was never going to have kids. For whatever reason, finding out about her was particularly upsetting for me. 

The good news is we found out we'll be moving to our new bigger place in less than a month so it means we can go back to trying again since the lack of space here was one of our concerns. DH finally set up a Dr's appt to go in a talk about getting an SA done. All in all, things are moving in the right direction here.

I'm still trying to get a job, and I had an interview, but I'm not trying too hard. I'm happy to stay home and I know there's enough to keep me busy, but my last job really messed with my confidence too. 

From what I can tell we've all kinda hung back this month, but I hope everything is going okay. Keep your heads up! If nothing else, the holidays are close at hand so no need to be upsetting ourselves now!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Well I'm on day 48 today and no period still and all negatives so I dunno what else to do really but wait I dunno whether a dr will do anything or make me wait longer? Glad ur all well! Sending lots of baby dust to u all! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Yay! For good news! 

I kind of had to stay away from BnB It was and is very frustrating for me during the holiday seasons. I've been such an emotional wreck for awhile. My period was 2 days late then showed up around 1am on the third day and it just kind of broke me down a little bit. I kind of wanted to stay trying all together and not even NTNP either I just feel like I can't do this over and over each month get my hopes up then be crushed over again and I broke down to DH and told him I just hate it and I hate how I feel towards other people having babies. I can't stand it and it makes me sick. He said just got to keep the faith and if it happens it'll happen and if it doesn't it won't change how he feels or anything but It will change how I feel about myself. I already feel like a bit of a failure I know these things take time sometimes I just didn't realize how hard it would be. And in a few months we will be coming up on our 1 year of just trying to get pregnant and I think that will make it harder we keep switching from TTC to NTNP each month....


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww! I know exactly how you feel! I keep saying to my oh how I think there's something wrong! Plus he keeps saying that I'm negative all the time but my periods haven't showed and every test says I'm not so I'm finding it hard to be positive when it just seems like its never going to happen! I don't know whether the dr will do anything or whether its too soon n I'm over reacting? Its so hard! So I know how you feel! Its not easy to deal with and cope with! Sending lots of baby dust! X


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Sooo we're kind of just gonna see what happens. I don't know how that will change for me. I know he is looking at it from my pov trying to make things less emotional and stressful for me. One of my other friends told the world she is pregnant along with 4 other girls at her job it must "be something in the water" she said. Sad part is my bestfriend who has known the girl all her life basically said she really doesn't want to have no kid and I knew that already. But hope she has a change of heart and stuff....

One of OH friends at work is pregnant after almost 2 years I think he said.

I don't even know if I want to have a baby anymore...
I'd settle for a puppy right now.



Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the fall weather.

Sending lots of baby dust to you all.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Well my period finally turned up after I booked a Drs appointment typical eh?! I still have my appointment but I doubt they will do anything now but I might go anyway to talk about it? I dont know I feel as if its driving me mad! Baby Dust to all! Hope you are all well! x


----------



## MrsAttard

Hey ladies! I'm sorry to hear it's been a hard week for both of you. Faith - Is you cycle normally so long or was this an odd month for you? Are you still planning to go to the dr to discuss things? Superlilwifey - Please don't give up! I know its not easy but try to stay positive (of course, I need to take my own advice sometimes). I'm positive we'll each have our own time. Maybe mother nature knows that it's somehow not the right time and wants to hold off until things are more settled for you. Then again, sometimes I think I need to schedule something big because then it'll happen, right when it's most inconvenient. 

Well, I'm oving this week and I have high hopes. DH is aware and ready himself. Over the past couple of months I've been paying more attention to my body and I feel I'm better able to pinpoint ovulation. Cramps or pains that I might have previously assumed as indigestion, the timing and cm makes it clear it must be ovulation. I've also been using opk's the past couple of days, so I think it'll be in the next 48 hours. The great thing is that it's finally conducive with DH's work schedule so we'll be able to bd every other day like we need to. We also have a romantic date night for Thursday night so we can't possibly miss this window. 

Maybe it's just delusional optimism, but I'm really excited this month because I just feel like the timing is <right>:happydance: That being said, I know I'll be super anxious the next two weeks and sad/upset if it doesn't happen. Not to mention if it doesn't next month either, I'll have my AF for both Thanksgiving and Christmas! Anyway, I hope things look up for you girls and good luck to each of us!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I hope the OPKs, Date Night and BD every other day helps for you!!!!


Sorry I'm still kind of MIA, This month is always a bit rough, Didn't get to spend my dads b.day with him and I have never missed one but hopefully next year he'll be moved up here and we can pick right back up with his chocolate cake habits!!! Then it was 12 of Nov everyone was worrying about for me its been 2 years since my mom lost her battle with Colon Cancer and everyone kept checking up on me. I did good I started making my dads quilt which is crazy colors!! Bright Green, Purple and White!! He's gonna love it though...


This month was the if it happens it happens!! And well. I had my period on Oct 26 and based on mymonthlycyles I OV on Nov 6 and today I had some weird spotting it reminded me of my period starts and ends just not as brown or as pink kind of an odd mix a whole 6 days before my period is due Based on this calculator thing I found

You are on Cycle Day: 20
Estimated Ovulation & Conception Date: November 6, 2011
Estimated Implantation Dates: Between November 12, 2011 and November 16, 2011, or cycle day 20 - 24


I hope these are all positive signs that it might happen this month! But I'm not going to get my hopes up yet. I'm going to wait it out cause good things come to those who wait my momma always use to tell me. 

Oh and I had lots of CM for the last 2 days before this happened..

DH wanted to BD this morning cause he knows the witch is coming soon (hopefully not) and I told him after coming back from the bathroom we couldn't and he was like did your period come and i was like no I don't know its weird. He was just like "relax and take it easy for a few days" SOOOOOOO I don't knwo if he has been talking to the ladies at work and if he knows of Implantation bleeding or what!!


----------



## MrsAttard

You know, I kind of thought that once we starting ttc that DH would take an interest and look up how everything works and whatnot....but that was giving him too much credit. Apparently he, like most men, thought that simply have sex occasionally would get the job done. This week he finally started asking questions and I've explained to him how short the window was and everything, so I think he appreciates how important timing is now. 

That being said, he didn't put his best effort in this week I think. Our date night was nice, but he had a migraine so bd was out that evening. Thankfully it turned out that I ovulated later than I thought and the next day he made an honest effort. Technically we bd'ed 1 1/2 times during my fertile window (1/2 bc he didn't finish....lol still counts, right?!). The interesting thing was that today I am 3dpo, and I had a little spotting. I never spot between periods, but it's still early for implantation bleeding, right? DH got pretty excited when I told him about the spotting and implantation bleeding. I'd really hate to get his hopes up for nothing. Trying to stay positive....

SuerlilWifey, I'm glad to hear you're trying a relaxed month. Based on that calculator, did you guess get some bd'ing in around then? I'm sorry you didn't get to visit your dad for his birthday. Do you plan to see him during the holidays at all?


----------



## SuperLilWifey

It might be a little early im not sure but they say every woman is different!!! 

My DH is totally different he took a real interest in it when we was TTC full force he was even asking questions and did some online reading. I think it is a guy thing not to take interest in it cause it would take the fun away from it all. 

Well (sorry if its TMI) I don't see anything when on the paper when I use the restroom. I checked by finger testing (sorry) and its a lighter color now more yellowish with a bit of brown. This is so confusing. I know only one third of women to get Implantation bleeding. Soo its like Ahhhhhhh!!! I have a long 6 days to wait till AF is suppose to show. 

I hope my cycle isn't getting shorter though its already 25/26 days some days AF even shows up a day early but rarely.....

TTC is seeming more like a science and research project. Lol


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hope you are all doing well! I really want to know if I am ovulating but I dont know where to start though! I mean I went back to the Drs but I have to wait a year before I can get tests?! Its so frustrating! Hows it so hard! Sending lots of Baby Dust! I dont know what to do to help things? x


----------



## MrsAttard

Faith n Hope said:


> Hope you are all doing well! I really want to know if I am ovulating but I dont know where to start though! I mean I went back to the Drs but I have to wait a year before I can get tests?! Its so frustrating! Hows it so hard! Sending lots of Baby Dust! I dont know what to do to help things? x

Well, if you're concerned you may not be ovulating then you shouldn't have to wait a year for testing. Do you use OPK's? If you don't, you should try them for a month just to see. They don't actually confirm ovulation, but if you never get a positive, I would be concerned too. I guess if the doctor said to wait a year, then everything else must be normal so she/he doesn't think there's reason for concern? What did the dr say about your lengthy cycle(s)?


----------



## Faith n Hope

I said everything I was concerned about and she just said if I dont conceive within a year then they will test me for infertility but she cant say yes or no about my worries because she doesnt know until I get tested? x


----------



## Faith n Hope

I also said you know can I find out if im ovulating or not and she went not really theres nothing I can do? I just think they dont wanna do anything until ive waited all that time! But its so difficult! x


----------



## MrsAttard

Well that sucks that she wasn't more helpful! I mean, she should at least have suggested charting temps and opks. As far as I know, before doing an testing, those are the only ways you can track your cycle to show ovulation. You should also look into some of the vitamins and such that encourage ovulation, like soy, angus castus, evening primrose oil and of course folic acid. Have you thought about your DH at all? I mean, like if his swimmers are good and all? You should put him on a multivitamin too, just to pump up his boys, lol.


----------



## MrsAttard

So, remember all that positivity I had last week? Well, it all but drained out of me today. Despite the fact that I felt pretty crummy all day (abdominal pain, not cramps just discomfort, little nauseous) I begin to think that it was probably not the right month. But I have renewed excited when I saw that I was spotting again! Okay, so it's still early, I know, but it's just weird enough to be intriguing. 

Plus, we just found out that we're moving this weekend and it's got DH so concerned. He said he doesn't want me doing any lifting and such bc what if it dislodges the possible bean? The TWW is super annoying! I'm gonna take a test on Monday morning before we move the big stuff, but that's only cd1o so still pretty early, but not impossible. It is soooooo hard not to get my hopes up....


----------



## SuperLilWifey

@Faith Doctors are always a pain it sucks they are making you wait when you have concerns just like the rest of the population! It's just her opinion I think not everyone should have to wait a year to see if anything is wrong if they think and believe there is. Isn't that what they are suppose to do? Help someone.

@MrsAttard Congrats on the moving!! and yes the TWW is super annoying. My spotting has kind of gone away. I do some a bit of color once in awhile but its all gone after 2 days! DH doesn't want me to do anything of much really. Guess he read up things after all!! He just wants me to take it easy and not lift anything. I mean What could I possible find to lift anyways? Lol He doesn't even want me to clean up a lot. I hope that if I am pregnant he doesn't turn into one of those husbands that freak out if I do anything. I might just have to throw something at him. 

AF suppose to show sunday so depending if i OV on the 6 that would make me 10DPO today.... I only have a few more days to wait then maybe 3 more days to see if its gonna be late or not.


----------



## MrsAttard

Well, I had some more spotting today. DH is starting to get excited, and so I am, I'm just afraid it will be for nothing. I posted a thread about evening primrose oil and whether it could cause spotting, and a couple of the girls said that's what it might be :cry: But I'm trying to stay hopeful....

The funny thing was, today we were talking to our manager about our move and he basically said that he thinks we should have a baby! He was so funny bc he prob doesn't realize we're trying and hopeful for this or the next cycle!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thanks girls! I mean I'm hoping there's nothing wrong but the longer you wait its hard not to worry! Sending lotsa baby dust I hope things go well for you both if you test?! Its just so frustrating! Just I'm so irregular I haven't a clue when I'm most fertile? I had my withdrawl period and then it was about 18 days, then 21, then about 56 days? I don't know whether its common practice or what but I hoped she might be able to suggest a bit more than saying just have sex 2-3 times a week and that healthy couples usually conceive within the year! I also said its hard because if I don't know when I'm due you have no idea when u r due or if u r late and it was hard not having a period for those 8 weeks because everytime I tested it was upsetting? But u think what if? I'm trying not to stress but that's easier said than done? U can't help but worry! I'm not sure what's best to do? she said that if I do fall though I can't go for a smear test?! Take care everyone and thank you I feel like I'm going mad n its really upsetting n getting to me! X


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Try a different doctor then. If she is so unwilling to help you with this before a year is up even though you want the advice I'd say at least get a second opinion on the matter maybe someone else will be willing to get you the help and the information you want instead of having to go through this every time its not healthy to be stressed out and upsetting when TTC even Doctors know that. I hope you get the help and information you need and do find nothing is seriously wrong or atleast get some advice on what to do about the irregular periods....sending *hugs!*



So I'm sleeping alot but that just could be because I like sleep lol I sleep all thru the night get up when DH has to get ready for work go back to sleep for a few more hours then do some things and then take a nap. I had the oddest dream last night as well. I was back in the house I grew up in and DH shoved a box of Test on the door and everybody was telling me to TEST TEST TEST! and I did take a test and it come out a BFP super fast but then it started to get all gray around the test and I got sad in my dream that it turned into an EVAP....

Never had a test dream before...

Hope everyone is doing fine!!! fxd & babydust


----------



## MrsAttard

Oh a test dream! Lol, I guess we know whats on your mind! I never remember my dreams, which is a shame since I keep hoping for vivid dreams, which I guess are a symptom. As far as sleep, I've been sleeping a ton lately, like 9-10 hours a night, even when DH is still awake playing video games.

I took a test this morning, which was BFN of course. I was expecting it so I wasn't upset. I'm hoping that if I test each morning I'll catch it early so I can be aware when moving and bc of thanksgiving (to wine? or not to wine?) I'm 7dpo today, and I'm feeling a little crampy, more like a pinching on the right side ovary area. The spotting has stopped, which I assume is bc I haven't taken the EPO in a few days. I'm really hoping this will be the month!! Come on sticky bean!!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you I might try that! Hugs! I dunno if im over reacting just its worrying n upsetting me?!
Aww!
Guess its playing on all our minds?!
Just everyone seems to be pregnant! It seems so easy!
Baby dust to everyone!
Hopefully this will be our month?!
I hate the whats ifs and the negatives and should I do this or not or what if I falls?!
Lol!
Hope ur all coping!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

What ifs and negatives will bring the spirit down. I try every month not to let it get to me but then AF shows up and it feels like I've failed at something. But If AF shows up today or within the next few days I will try and make it thru it with a positive feeling that this just isn't my time yet and will go on with the, If it happens it happens its out of my hands. What else can I do? The full year of TTC is fast approaching and we might see a doctor and we might not. I'm not sure anymore.

On a side note, I got into this couponing thing like on tv haven't done anything like they've done but it is a rush to get a bunch of stuff for pennies on the dollar though!! Makes me giggle I have fun with it and gives me something to do while trying to take my mind off the negative side of things!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww well at least ur finding stuff to take your mind off things!
Keep us posted! Hope its good news!
Ur right its totally out of our hands!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I think AF is gonna show her ugly head tomorrow. I had some brown spotting today so I don't know. Feel kind of down too its so hard to try and keep positive when it sees like no one else wants to be positive right along with you?

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

AF got me I kind of knew it would. I don't know if I want to try anymore. I told him If we didn't get pregnant by the end of the year I'd be kind of disappointed in myself like I failed at something. and the end of the year is close by. Well Thats life I guess. Not sure I want to keep trying well NTNP maybe I just need to stop for a few months just to give myself a break with it all...I don't know.

GL & FX for yall!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww im sorry hun! Hope ur okay considering? It does get to you! x


----------



## MrsAttard

Hey ladies! Been busy with the move and Internet not hooked up yet(on my phone now) so I prob won't be on much for a little while. As far as the move...it was horrid! DH's parents were getting a truck but ended up not getting it for some reason so we WALKED everything to new place using hand trucks!!! I mean, it's only five blocks but it was exhausting!!! Now I'm just hoping to get things sorted enough for thanksgiving this week.

I'm still getting stark-white BFN, but I haven't started my pre-AF symptoms yet, so we'll see. I pushed myself a bit harder than I prob should have with the move, but I couldn't help it. DH was concerned, but we're both so used to failing with ttc that we're pretty sure this isn't the month either anyway. Here's to another month gone! Statistically, one of us bound to get one soon!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

True I figured out this is like the 13th cycle I've had since TTC/NTNP. Good news though had me thinking about it. If I don't get pregnant this cycle (which probably wont) I can party it up for my birthday most likely!! I'll get another Period around Dec 17th which puts OV around Dec 3rdish I'm guessing. (still don't know the difference between ttc and ntnp besides ov test and stuff) sooooooo if AF does show up I am good to go to party it up on my birthday on the 28th! well in my book I am! I need to end the year with a good note and a few good parties its been stressful!!!


Sorry the move was so bad I hate moving i've done it so much back and forth state to state that I was too a point where I just wanted to leave everything and buy new stuff


----------



## MrsAttard

Well, we've got settled in nicely this week, and it feels very much like home already. We were even able to be organized enough to make thanksgiving, and for our first, it went very well! As cd 28 passed and then 29, I started letting myself get excited. But alas, af came on Saturday, full force.

I surprised myself in that I was neither surprised or very upset, I guess I just expected it at this point. I think I've really come to accept that no matter how much I hope or wish, or how delusionally optimistic I am, this may not happen all on it's own. I don't even think there's anything else new to try. When it's the woman's issue, there are a multitude of things to try, but for men.....

In any case, DH has his renal appt (annual check-up for his kidney that he hasn't been to in nearly three years!) in the morning, and we're going to talk to them about the effects of his medication and ask about getting an SA done. Otherwise, I think I'm going to try to take it easy this month, try to enjoy the holidays without officially ttc. However, I'm still hoping to bd as much as possible....just in case!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I hope the check up went well!!! Yes I think I've come to the point also I wasn't upset too much it was kind of I accepted it pretty much...

On a side note. I'm not sure if my kidney is acting up but it doesn't feel like the infection I had last year.. Which was horrible painful I couldn't even stand let alone breath it hurt so bad. But it seems to me I've been going to the bathroom more than I usually do. (im going to watch the clock and count it up) AF started light monday but it was a bit light like it always ways then I had to some what medium to heavy days tuesday and weds then it just completely stopped which is kind of normal although it normally last 4 days to 5 days with end spotting of brown... Makes me wonder since my cycle is some what on the short if I would ever tell I am pregnant since implantation would happen a few days before AF would start that maybe AF or something like AF show up still since its short? But then wouldn't it wash it away? 

Just some thoughts I've been having and thinking about it.


----------



## MrsAttard

So we had DH's dr's appt today, and everything is good with the kidney. When we said that we were ttc the dr said 'oh.....' as if she knew that it was going to be an issue. She has referred us to a FS so that we can get an SA done, but I think I'm going to wait until after the first of the year. She also said that it's possible to switch him off the medicine that's created the problem and that it should raise his numbers within a few months (hopefully) but DH doesn't want to mess with his meds. The med they would switch him to he's been on before and his body still rejected the kidney with it. So, that's sort of a last resort.

Overall, it's nice to get some idea of where we're going next, but I think I'm going to basically take the month off for the holidays. Any idea how much a FS appt costs? We have insurance, but I'm not sure this would be covered. I think I'll be checking out the Assisted Fertility section more from now on....


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I haven't a clue how much an FS appt cost but im sure someone else on this site can help you out though. Glad his appt went well. and taking a month off to enjoy the holidays sound wonderful!!

I've been feel so icky my stomach is kind of upset and i've been a little crampy but more of a bloated heavy feeling since my period ended almost. DH thinks I got a virus or a bug or something but I don't know I just feel icky. and I feel like im getting a cold but it just wont go into a full cold. Which sucks cause I wish it would so it could get over with already!!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I hope yall are doing well!!! 

I had some spotting Weds and Thurs, then nothing. But I didn't think nothing of it not going to think about it. I'm going to enjoy getting ready for the holidays!


----------



## MrsAttard

Things have been crazy here, and ttc has been the least of my concerns. DH got really sick, and we ended up taking him to the hospital. He only had a virus, but then they started doing some other tests and found that there's something wrong with his liver, and with his natural kidneys. So, he's been to the dr's three times in the past week and a half, and he has to go see a couple specialists next week, in addition to having a CT scan. Plus, on top of all that my best friend and her bf are visiting. 

All things considered, I'm not freaking out and upset, but it is frustrating to put up with right before the holidays. I'm just going to keep focusing on Christmas and shopping, but I look forward to when we can ttc again.


----------



## jessica2032

Hello my name is Jessica im 23 will be 24 in jan i would love to chat and be someone to lean on im trying for baby 4 and having a hard time i also just moved from ohio to va and have know friends its been hard on me....


----------



## SuperLilWifey

jessica2032 said:


> Hello my name is Jessica im 23 will be 24 in jan i would love to chat and be someone to lean on im trying for baby 4 and having a hard time i also just moved from ohio to va and have know friends its been hard on me....

Hello Jessica, my name is Ashley, and i'll be 23 near the end of this month! You're more than welcome to chat all you like on this page with us :) 

I moved from ala to va earlier this year don't really have any friends either :hugs: so i know how ya feel!!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Sorry to hear your DH is having a rough time MrsAttard. Hope all goes well with the Doctors and he gets better! 

Found out the other night that my bestfriend/cousins wife Grandma had a stroke she is doing better but not out of the woods yet.

I finished up my Christmas shopping last week and finished my dads quilt for him. I just need to send some gifts out and I'm done with it all.


----------



## MrsAttard

Hey Girls! With everything going on, it's been hard to get on BnB so I've mostly avoided it. DH is doing well, he had a CT scan the other day and we have to see a couple specialists, but he feels fine so thats the important thing right now. 

With DH being sick we haven't really thought about ttc this month. My best friend and her bf came to visit the weekend I was ov'ing so I didn't OPK bc I knew it wasn't going to happen. The day after they left DH and I BD'ed. Later in the day I got ewcm and realized I hadn't gotten it over the weekend. I took and OPK and realized that bc of the EPO I ovulated 3 days later than normal, so DH and I caught my fertile window anyway! It's hard not to get excited, but with my AF due on Christmas Eve I can't help but think what a great gift a BFP would be!

My rational mind says 'if it hasn't happened over the past year, it prob won't now either' but it's hard to be rational during the tww!! I hope everyone doing well and getting excited for Christmas! Baby dust!!!!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

A BFP would be some nice news its has to happen to atleast one of us. AF got me last week so I took some time off just to relax and take a breather I was sad but not as upset as I normally was I'm sure the closer I Get to the 1 year mark it'll be rougher.


DH is supportive but at the same time isn't he just says its "Gotta happen sometime" and "there is no hurry we're both young" I say when he turns 30 in April it might hit him a little harder. 

I'm glad your DH is doing well. 

I'm half way excited for Christmas and my birthday since AF came that means to me I can party it up a bit to let go of all this years ups and downs for me.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Hope everyone had a good holiday! Thought I just drop a quick update.

Nothing too much to update with. This month we kind of put BD'n on the back burner with so much going on. 

Hopefully sometime in the upcoming months we can go back to TTC and NTNP. But I doubt DH would want to change it yet. He's all for the natural course of things if it happens it happens. 

Which is really relaxing but at the same time its not. I mean other then opk's and stuff there isn't really much of a difference once you get to know how you're body works and you watch out for all the little signs. still makes it a stressful experience in my book


----------



## Faith n Hope

This is getting so stressful and everyone keeps telling me not to stress! Lol!
I hope that you are all okay and that you all had a good Christmas! Hope you all have a Happy New Year! Sending lots of Baby Dust! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Lol yes it is very stressful. I'm months away from my 1 year mark or TTC/NTNP.

Maybe 2012 will be a less stressful year for us all!!!! Hopefully with BFP's too!!!!! x!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yes hopefully! Are you going to go to the Dr after a years mark? x


----------



## MrsAttard

Hey Girls! I hope you guys have something fun planned for tonight, bc I'll be spending NYE alone :cry: DH works until midnight, but works in Times Square so he likely won't make it home for a long while. Third year in a row!!!

Anyway, ttc is still kinda pushed back in our minds. I haven't yet set up an appt with the FS yet bc we've been dealing with DH's other health issues. He has an appt with a liver/pancreas specialist next week, and once we figure out what's going on there I'll call the FS.

When in doubt, we've also been casually discussing adoption since we know IVF is out of the question. I'm still optimistic that it'll just happen, or that he'll at least have enough :spermy: for IUI, but only time will tell, and I'm getting tired of waiting.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

@Faith.... I don't know we haven't talked about going to any Doctors yet.

@Mrs.Attard, Sorry you spent NYE alone mine wasn't all that great
, I've been a grumpy person since my birthday basically. I miss everyone back where I use to live. I don't regret moving here to be with him. I just miss the comforts I had there. It was comfortable and I knew it. And I miss my bestfriends and my cousin. 
I mean who wouldn't be slightly depressed without their closet friends around and spending all the time in the house basically?

I don't mind it so much just every once in awhile I get stir crazy with the need to just DO something.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Im sorry ur both having a hard time!
Hope things pick up for you both!
Happy New Year! 
If you ever wanna talk im always here!
Sending lots of Baby Dust!
Hopefully it will happen soonly!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Thanks Faith!!!

Happy New Year as well.

I'm starting to get a cold :(
Woke up with a sore throat barely could talk. Hopefully it wont last long!!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

aww i hope that you get well soonly! hows it goinn for everyone?
any new plans or just going with the flow still?
its hard to know what to do for the best really isnt it?
sending lots of Baby Dust!
x


----------



## Faith n Hope

aww i hope that you get well soonly! hows it going for everyone?
any new plans or just going with the flow still?
its hard to know what to do for the best really isnt it?
sending lots of Baby Dust!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Thank you! I hope I get well soon too. This is horrible. I hate being sick, I can't sleep, I'm achy and just over all yucky. I have no idea where I got sick from!!! I haven't been out of the house a whole lot and no one is really that sick in the house.

And no new plans here just going with the flow pretty much. Taking a relax way for a few months to start the new year off calm without all the stress of it.

And Yes its very hard to know what to do for the best. You can read up on everything and try a million different things but everybody is different.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww I really hope that you do get well soonly! I dont think that anybody likes being ill! Everybody keeps saying forget about it and dont stress and it will happen when you least expect it but thats so easier said than done! I keep thinking but what if something is wrong preventing us? Argh!
Sending love n hugs n lots of Baby Dust!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I know the feeling. Of What if something is wrong. I keep hearing about people getting pregnant without trying at all, but this site has opened eyes a whole lot everybody is different some people take longer than others. My DH's buddy at work she's pregnant and it took them around 2 years and they have no problems what so ever. And she has another daughter who is about 5 or 6 I think. Another friend said it took her a few months with each child she had and she used OPKs. 

It still frustrating but I think I've mellowed out since starting. It still sad each time the witch shows up but its easier now.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah its funny everyone seems to get pregnant around you so quick! But on here and through trying you realise its not always that easy! At least we all have each other who understand! 
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Hello Ladies!!! I hope you're new year is starting off on the bright side.

Sadly mine has not. Stupid cold just wont go away!! Sometimes it feels like is edging away then come back twice as bad!

AF is due Tuesday the 10th. So just waiting for it to show up. Kind of sad how it went from praying it didn't show which I still kind of do to just now waiting for it to show up.

My BFF thinks I'm pregnant and shes 6 hours away from me! and if im not she predicts that I will be by Oct 2012!


----------



## gemsar

Just thought i would say hello :O)

I am a newbie xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Welcome Gemsar! How are you? Whats your story?
Aww shame about the cold! I hope your friend is right and this is it for you!
Im not sure when im due? Argh!
Really getting to me now!
Might try another Dr or try doing new things next cycle see if anything helps?
Any plans or ideas that you are all going to try or just keep plodding on?
Sending lots of Baby Dust!
x


----------



## gemsar

Hello faith and hope.

we are a lesbian couple ttc via AI. third proper month of trying. Am on the dreaded two week wait. Feeling as sick as a parrot the last couple of days and just very different.

xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww well theres a good chance you might be! Good luck hope this is your month! The waiting is always the hardest and testing! Keep us posted!
x


----------



## gemsar

Awww thank you, i hope so too. I will deffo give you a follow up xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Has it been a long process so far?
x


----------



## gemsar

its been about six months in total.

But this month we were lucky to do the AI on two consecutive days when i ovulation test came back clear.. thats the best we have managed to get in the six months as its very hard when its a donor and AI.

So just hoping so much that this is the month xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah I bet I hope its your month too!
Fingers Crossed!
x


----------



## gemsar

ThAnK yOu :)

How far along the process are you hun x


----------



## Faith n Hope

6 months trying after the pill! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

gemsar said:


> its been about six months in total.
> 
> But this month we were lucky to do the AI on two consecutive days when i ovulation test came back clear.. thats the best we have managed to get in the six months as its very hard when its a donor and AI.
> 
> So just hoping so much that this is the month xx

Hope this is your month too!!! Sending lots of baby dust!!!! 

We've been trying since the end of Feb the start of March of last year so its almost been a year here....


----------



## SuperLilWifey

So 2 days till AF is suppose to show kind of feel like its going to come and maybe come a day earlier....

But still trying to get rid of this cold!!! Arggg!! I feel a little better but my nose is still stuffy and my throat is a bit scratchy and i feel like i got water or something in my ears!! 

Sick and AF just right around the corner!! Not a good combo does not make me a happy person at ALL!


----------



## gemsar

Snap.. i feel soooo bloated, not really any AF pains yet, due on in two days. BFN today. just want to hope its a BFP wednesday


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww still no period for me yet? Its still early though im on like CD24 or something? Have no idea when this one will show again? Argh its so hard!
Sending lots of Baby Dust!
x


----------



## gemsar

I will be gutted if i come on.. part of me thinks 'oh thats an AF pain' but then its gone.... i just feel like i am going to explode from the gas and bloated ness xxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww poor u! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Has anyone tested? I'm not one for testing I was for a bit. bfn isn't something anyone likes seeing. Af is due tomorrow I still feel like its going to show kind of one of those feelings. Still trying to kick this stupid cold!

sending lots'o' babydust!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hope you get rid of cold and hope it goes well! x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Bigger things always seem to show up and tell me getting pregnant isn't all that important sometimes. To cherish each day more and more....

My heart hurts, I think I need to take a time out and just breath for awhile. 
I don't know anymore. I need a few days just for things that have come up to sink into my system....

xxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

What's wrong? Hope you are okay? Sending love n best wishes! XxX


----------



## SuperLilWifey

My Uncle is sick and dying, I didn't know about it and my cousin who lives just 5 minutes from him didn't know anything about it because my aunt has failed to tell anyone. And my uncle finally got the word out he needed to speak with my real mom who then told everyone. He's been real sick since before christmas and I had no way of getting a hold of him. My aunt who keeps in contact with him didn't tell me anything last time I talked to her. It sort of unreal and shocking he is only in his mid to late 50's. I don't know what is wrong with him yet but my cousin is going over there tomorrow to check on him and read his doctor reports to shed more light on what is wrong.

I haven't been really close with my uncle since I was a small child but it still hurts just as much.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww I'm sorry sweetie of course it will still hurt regardless I hope there's something they can do to help him its not your fault you didn't know people react and deal with things in different ways and families can be funny things sometimes things happen that puts things into perspective life is too short it really is and sad things happen just try and be strong and be there for him and help how u can if you don't feel up to it put ttc at the back of your mind for now maybe u just need to take your mind off things for now and concentrate on others and looking after yourself hugs n love if u wanna talk I'm here n ur never alone xxx


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Thanks!! I just need time to collect myself I've never been good with dealing with these type things. And it just came as a huge shock to me. And yeah TTC is at the back of mind. 
loves and hugs !! I'll keep that in mind, its always good to talk to someone.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Well I took a few days to my self I think the stress made my cycle a bit longer. It was due on the Tues the 10th but didn't show up till friday the 13th. So I had the length was 28 days this cycle. Was a bit rough cause I got really hopefully then bam it came. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww its awful when u get your hopes up love n hugs hun! 
xx


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Just wanted to see how everyone is doing? How the start of the Month of Love is going. lol DH keeps asking me what I want for V.day and I have no idea! I'm not one for big fancy things anymore. I don't really like getting all dressed up and eating out I did that almost my whole life growing up. Last year we had Chinese which was pretty awesome maybe i'll see if we can't make it a tradition....

Anyways. Been super relaxed this month about ttc. We joked about names, discussed how things would go when that time happens, talked about how our family would react. 

So over all this cycle has been the most laid back and super easy cycle. Hopefully af doesn't take all that long to show up like it did last month. 

Weird how before it was praying it wont show up now im just kind of like, okay af is going to show up and OKAY with it.

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww I know sometimes you just think well if AF is going to come I at least wanna be regular or it to show up so it can mean something and help you to track! Theres nothing worse when it doesnt and you think what if and get your hopes up!
Hope ur all well!
Not sure if we are doing anyhting for Valentines day! 
Imstruggling to cope keep trying I get upset over the slightest thing and I dont think men quite understand how hard it is!
Everywhere I look everyone seems pregnant!
Lots of baby dust take care hows all of your cycles going?
I just feel like theres something wrong and its never going to happen!
xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Some men try to understand, its just not as hard for them some it is. They feel its their fault that something is wrong with them. And others dont. My DH is on and off about it. He tries to understand but at the same time He's looking at it as I'm only 23 and have some time. But sometimes he gets upset too and says he think it might be his fault from his rocky past he might of done something who knows we both have had some tough times in our lives.


And yes! Everyone seems pregnant I hate this time of year from now till like spring more pregnant women keep popping up. Which I'm happy for them its just rough to see it sometimes when you want that to be you.

This cycle is pretty okay. Nothing new nothing changed. 

And I feel the same way too but I think that just might be my issue. That I don't feel like its going to happen and thats whats really keeping me from reaching my goal. But then again I don't know. I've come to find out there might be a few things I'd like to try before I get pregnant and have a kid that I wont be able to do once that happens. 

Also!! We talked about names for like the first time serious together normally we joke about it but he kind of wants a name with background too it. Something out of history so far his choices is William Wallace and Leonidas along with some Celtic Gods names. 

I want something more classic and timeless. Like if I had a girl I'd probably lean towards Elizabeth Marie Grace.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah I think ur right sometimes men just don't get it n its harder for women being their bodies I think that has to deal with the whole pregnancy!
Aww nice names!
I suppose I'm just worried incase something is wrong and its not going to happen?!
Baby dust!
X


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I think the worrying gets worse the longer you're TTC. Mine has edge off some, im not as worried as I was before, because we talked about what we wanted to do in a couple of years and how things will play out so for now its relaxing but I'm sure once summer arrives and if im still in the ttc phase I will probably be a bit more worried about it.


----------



## MrsAttard

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been so MIA but sometimes its easier to forget....you know what I mean. Things have been going really well here, except for dealing DH's ongoing health concerns. He's had a sonogram (never thought he'd have one before me!), a CT scan, and most recently an endoscopy. Basically they'll looking at a cyst that's on his pancreas, and we're currently waiting for the latest results. I've held off on scheduling the FS meeting bc of everything and now bc they have him on antibiotics (standard after endoscopy) which can affect sperm count. Mostly I hope that the results doesn't show anything horrible (ie: the 'C' word!!)

Today is my birthday! I'm also ovulating, which is a wonderful coincidence. I told DH, and he said it made him feel pressured, but we've BD'ed more in the past week than we have in a long time! How great would it be to get a BFP from birthday sex?! My optimism says, "Yay! This might finally be your time!" but my realism says, "Start planning on a summer IUI..." At least I'm pretty confident that my MIL will help pay off FS fees.

I wish I could be more supportive, but it's hard right now. Just know that I hope you ladies are doing well, and I'm still hopeful that it'll happen for one of us soon! Good luck and baby dust!!!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

It's alright, this sight does tend to make things a bit more stressful, I normally just come on here to update this and only this, I can't take it when I start to read others. 

I pray it isn't the c word that is such a rough thing for anyone to go through. Hopefully everything turns out alright!!!!

Happy Birthday!!!! 

I get what you're saying about OV on your birthday that happened to me in December I was like, What an awesome gift!! But part of me knew not to get my hopes up.

So take all the time you need and relax and just focus on your DH and finding out everything you can!!! 

Keep us updated once in awhile!!! 

Gl and Baby Dust!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Happy Birthday!
Hope you had a good one!
Hope your OH is okay! That must be hard and worrying!
Keep us posted when you can!
I know sometimes it can stress you out but its nice being able to have people to chat to now and again for support as sometimes people you know dont realy understand?!
xox
Baby Dust!


----------



## MrsAttard

So, YAY! Good news! They decided the cyst is benign and nothing to worry about right now! They're planning on regular check-ups to watch it in case anything changes, but life can resume normality. 

That being said, we are in the 2ww, 5dpo....but I expect nothing. Because of everything else going on I hadn't set up the appt with the FS, but I hope to next week. The frustrating thing is DH's attempt to bring humor to the situation. I mean, I appreciate a little levity when things are hard, but constant jokes that 'we'll never have kids bc my balls don't work!' just aren't that funny for me. I told him so the other day, and he apologized because we haven't done a count yet, but it's like he's giving up, or wants to introduce the idea of giving up so it won't seem so hard later on. I know he's frustrated and just doesn't talk about it, or he's afraid of disappointing me somehow, but mocking the situation just doesn't help. 

Seems we've all been a little MIA lately. How are you guys doing? Trying anything new?


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Glad to hear about your DH!!!

DH use to make jokes about him being the reason we aren't pregnant yet either and it doesn't help anything. I can understand trying to make light of a rough time going on and such but sometimes it just goes a bit too far.

I got a cold again but then again so does everyone else around so blah.

Not trying anything new still just BD when we want too nice and relaxed to start the year off.

DH already got me some perfumes for Valentines day along with a few other things. He still has one gift thats hiding at work.

I'm in the end of the TWW AF was due Weds. And hasn't shown up yet most likely see it tomorrow or Sunday.

Been focusing on getting rid of this cold I've had since Weds lol

GL and Babydust


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hope ur both okay? Yeah the things people can say can really get to you! I think men just don't understand or see it the same way as we do! My oh says it might be him but I think its me as I'm so irregular but then he's like it takes time but I think if it comes to testing he won't be so keen!
Sending lots of baby dust!
Gonna see if mine shows up this week!
Then maybe try dr again but another one this time!
I just feel so useless!
Take care! 
XxX


----------



## MrsAttard

Sorry to hear about your cold! Thankfully I hardly ever get sick bc I'm getting so sick of dr's visits! We didn't have health insurance for a while, so now that we do we need to catch up on everything (dentist, vaccinations, new glasses, etc.). 

It's so hard to just take it the casual way. I mean, once I know my body's schedule it's hard to pretend I don't know when is best to bd. At least we've been bd'ing more lately though! That's a good thing regardless of ttc!

I think I might be getting flowers for valentines, but only bc I've been complaining lately about never getting any! Generally speaking DH isn't into valentines and romance too much, which is fine bc I'm not either. We're more romantic on a random day when the mood strikes. Sometimes when I try to say what I want as a gift he just tells me to buy it, but it's really just not the same. At least he's a good gift giver when he bothers!

I hope everyone's having a good weekend!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I don't have a doctor nor do I have insurance. I use to have one back where I use to live but haven't found a new one yet. I'm very picky and just overall paranoid of doctors I guess from spending a lot of my time in them growing up. I'm allergic to A LOT of stuff lol.

We're not romantic either, but DH does do a few things here and there that are just the sweetest. He couldn't wait till Valentines to give me the main gift. Which I knew it wouldn't be a whole lot, he had to pay his car payment and stuff, we just got a jeep a few months ago, But he got me a box of one of my favorite chocolates! He was so cute about, he felt bad it wasn't much nor did it top last year but I loved it just as much!

I'm writing him a Haiku Poem. Kind of cute kind of funny with some nicknames we toss back at each other.

Sunshine of my days;
Titty-baby I adore;
Forever my world.


Yeah its hard to be casual about it, but I just needed to be It was getting to me emotionally so bad that I just wanted to stop trying all together. 
Last month AF was about 2 days late so it made my cycle 28 instead of the avg 26 but I think it had to do with so much stress and my uncle and just everything over all.

So LMP was Jan 13, I OV at the end of Jan so says my calendar, AF was due Feb 8th but instead of my period I woke up with a cold and AF is still a now show but I keep telling myself its going to show up.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww!
x


----------



## Faith n Hope

Well ive been back to Drs but saw my old Dr this time and I got blood tests to check my hormones so just waiting on the results now!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

GL Faith!!! Don't stress out too much waiting on them!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you I'm trying not to altho I just wanna know? Just my hormones getting tested I think so at least ill know eitherways its a start! Hope ur all well!
xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

So I'm now 7 days late I took a test sunday I think was a bfn gonna pick up more today. Wondering if I should do a fmu


----------



## Faith n Hope

Test if u aren't sure good luck and lots of baby dust I hope this is your month!
xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Thanks :) I'm getting 3 digis today I think but we're both getting hopeful


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah I'm not sure when I'm due according to my last cycle it would have been about today ish but I haven't so far but I'm so irregular and I've been stressed it probz means nothing! Keep us posted! X


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I'm hoping that my cycle isn't getting longer last month it was almost 3 days late.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww bless u long irregular cycles can be a nightmare xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

soo we jut got two test non digis amd it was negative but were still 
hopeful he thinks i got a higher chances like 65% i its still negative mon
were going to the doctors fpr test
hate doctors lol hes being so protective i might havw to go on vaction a
and wedont even know yet 


im sending this from my kindle lol aint that cool?


----------



## SuperLilWifey

soo we jut got two test non digis amd it was negative but were still 
hopeful he thinks i got a higher chances like 65% i its still negative mon
were going to the doctors fpr test
hate doctors lol hes being so protective i might havw to go on vaction a
and wedont even know yet 


im sending this from my kindle lol aint that cool?


----------



## Faith n Hope

aww hope it all goes well i phoned today but no results still so ill try on Monday plus no AF yet as i thought i was due?!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Did your results come in yet Faith?


AF is now 13 days late Im thinking of picking up some dollar tree cheapies and testing with those before I go to the clinic. I just HATE doctors.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww good luck I hope that this is your month sending lots of baby dust!
I'm so confused I phoned for them and they were not back but today I rang and she said she couldn't understand them but would ring me back after speaking to my dr so she did and said that my blood tests were for a polycystic syndrome query and to make an appointment with the dr? So I don't actually know yet? I'm so confused and thinking allsorts now and I still don't know yet and I'm thinking maybe there's something wrong! 
But she also didn't make me an appointment but said to get an online one I had to go into surgery with I'd to get a code to book on a new online system! So I phoned back to try and get one and said about the online thing or wait a week or try phoning in n getting one!
So hopefully ill get back to see dr soon and find out!
X


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Wow it sounds really confusing. Hopefully you will get to the Dr soon!!

But if you want to know more about Polycystic Syndrome which is PCOS a lot of women on here have it. Its really common, they might be able to help you out and calm some of your fears down?


----------



## Faith n Hope

Well I thought that's what I might have thanks I'm still worried though! 
X


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I think anyone would be worried without knowing for sure what is going on with their body. But it helps to have people support you thru everything and anything you go thru!! So anytime you need to talk just talk away!! x


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you im nervous ive got an appointment for later on!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

How is everyone doing?

I'm doing good, I haven't taken anymore test probably will take one friday or thursday.
DH came home one day with a funny story. He asked one of his buddies at work which turned into her asking another one of his buddies. One of them we just went to her wedding last month and another one she is nice but I haven't really talked to her a lot. Anyways the one im friends with told him that she didn't get a a bfp until she was a little over 2 months a long so she said test when im suppose to be due for my next period after the one I missed. Then she told him how she gotten pregnant each time with her kids. 

She used OPK's and when she knew she was O'n she gave her husband a few beers and just got pregnant like that!!! and her husband still doesn't know about it!! which made me laugh so hard.

Don't we all wish it was that easy?

I haven't had any symptoms. Dh said Im a bit more hairy but he got that silent treatment for that. Today I cried just on and off cause I was sad for all sorts of different reasons. I'm not sure if its cause I might be pregnant or if its just me. Its hard on that one cause I am bipolar and I do deal with depression a lot so a lot of stuff will make me unsure. =/


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hello!
I went to the Drs to get my results! I was right I have a hormonal imbalance slightly more testosterone! Possibly PCOS but he said it is hard to diagnose! I am going to get sent for a pelvic scan! Not much else I can do so I feel useless and im worried that its not going to happen! My OH is going to get tested as well! I just feel a mixture because the other Dr could have tested this and I could have found out sooner! But he said to help my symptoms its going on the pill but obv im trying to get pregnant so thats no good! So its a case of just waiting until its been a year and getting referred if nothing happens and doing these tests! I got home from the Drs though and my period had started! So im on a new cycle now as well! Why cant it be easy?! Im so upset! But at least I know! He said it means that it will probably be harder and harder to time as im so irregular!
Sending lots of BABY DUST!
xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I'm sorry you are having such a rough time Faith, at least you now have an idea of whats going on with your body and are on the right track to get the help you need!! try not to stress and worry so much that will make a cycle longer too. 

xxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you im trying to stay positive! I just hope we have a chance still?
I really wnat to know if and when im ovulating?
Gonna try and do headstands and handstands next lol!
Ive been sent my smear and hpv test reminders today!
Still waiting on others!
BABY DUST!
xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

well my period came. i was due fo it on the 5th dunno why it was so late


----------



## Faith n Hope

aww im sorry good luck for next cycle!
xox


----------



## MrsAttard

Ugh! It's been one of 'those days'! You know, when you say, 'I've done everything possible this month, maybe this will be it!' and allow yourself to think about what it would be like; to tell DH 'IT'S POSITIVE!!!'; to what the pregnancy might be like, even what it would feel like to wake up to crying during the night. I hate teasing myself this way. I mean....statistically we've got a 15% chance, and that's better than 0%, but not much. :cry:

His Dr has sent the prescription to the FS for DH to have a SA done, but I've been putting it off. The truth is...I'm scared. I mean, it feels like a lose-lose situation. On the one side, they may say he has only a slightly lowered count, which means we would have to figure out what else could be wrong. And on the other side, what if they tell us that his numbers are so low that an IUI isn't possible?! Of course the other option is that the numbers will be low, but good enough for an IUI, which would be great, but I'm running low on optimism to even consider it.

To top the day off, I've found out two more FB friends are preg. I'm tired of being patient and supportive and happy for them when all I want to do is scream and tell them I'm jealous that they have what I can't. 

I hope things are going a bit better for you guys today. I may need so more support over the next coming days so I'll try to be around more. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww hun it is so hard im sorry to hear all of that we are here if you need support!
Its really hard to cope with!
Its hard to stay positive and get your hopes up only to get let down its an awful feeling!
Hugs and love!
Dont feel alone!
I think we are all now thinking of the what ifs?
xox
BABY DUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsAttard

So, today was another roller coaster of emotions again. I finally got up the nerve to call the FS. DH has appointment for next week, and I didn't realize until after that I scheduled it for the same day as our first anniversary!! Poor DH feels a lot of pressure, and I don't know how to prevent that. Sometimes he says insensitive things (like starting a convo with, 'how much do you really want to have a baby?') but I have to remember that he's just scared of disappointing me. The SA is going to cost more than I thought, $150, but its worth it to get some answers. Though, if they suggest to do another one in a month or so, I'm not sure if DH will be willing to spend it again. 

I can't believe that a little more than a week from now we'll start getting some answers!!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Sometimes answers are what u need!
Good luck hun keep us posted!
It is hard emotionally!
xox
BABY DUST!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

I hope everything is going good for everyone!!

I had to take sometime just away from this since last cycle seemed like it was so promising but it wasn't my time, I broke down, I fought about it and I even wanted to give in and throw in the towel with it all. I was starting to feel better than I basically went back tracking again. 

I think for the next few months I need to stop worrying about getting pregnant and it not happening. Its been so rough for my emotional and mental state that I was considering going back on my medication to help me control it better. Which DH doesn't want and neither do I Its rough without it but its rougher with it

Bright side St. Patricks Day is coming up, my great grandmother was Irish so in my family we do some traditions my mom use to spend half the day cooking up cabbage and brisket and such i didn't get to do it with my dad last year because I moved and he's not here yet but I hope I can do it with DH this year. 

In about a month and a few days DH will be 30 not sure what we plan to do but I asked him if he wanted to kind of go back in time and take the week off from work and party it up with some of his old buddies. Not sure what I'll do for him I hope I can get the stuff to make my moms super yummy carrot cake, down side of the cake its all mixed by hands we tried to do it with a mixer but it doesn't come out as soft and fluffy

take care everyone !!!


----------



## MrsAttard

SuperLilWifey, I hear you about needing to take a break! It's so tiresome walking around each day trying to act normal when you're so torn up inside! The worst part is that the process is just so long. A whole month for nothing....it's enough to make anyone go insane!

As excited as I've been so DH's SA, we had to reschedule. They suggest abstaining for 2-4 days prior to the test, but DH has been extra tired and stressed lately and it's been more than 4 days since we last bd'ed (actually, more like a week and a half....). Now, if only I could get DH to understand that sex relieves stress! So, I didn't want to spend $150 if his sample was gonna be fun of nearly two weeks worth of dead sperm! Here's hoping for next week!

Have either of you guys tried vitex (angus castus)? My cycle is regular, but I've read that it helps with cystic acne, as well as helping with breast pain, and general female health. I'm mostly concerned about side effects. Depending on DH's results, I'm also hoping to start him on extra zinc, and saw palmetto if his dr approves.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww I totally understand you im totally stressed and its so upsetting when for a lot of people it happens so easily especially having long irregular cycles I dont know how long I have to wait each cycle it seems to take forever and like you say you get your hopes up for nothing its really hard to cope with but at least we have each other who understand!
I have heard of Agnus Cactus and I was thinking about trying it but im scared in case I make things worse as I ahve heard there can be side effects! Im not sure what to do for the best?
What are you all going to do?
Its so hard to not think about it either as its all I tend to think about!
BABY DUST AND TAKE CARE!
xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Haven't tried that. 
We're not trying anything DH is a firm believer if it suppose to happen it will happen. Its rough sometimes because I get frustrated but we tossed a few things in there to try to make me happy.


----------



## MrsAttard

Well my DH really doesn't want to take anything either. I bought just a multivitamin for him, but bc it tastes bad he almost never takes it. I think I'm just going to have to start changing what he eats and eat more zinc-heavy foods. It is so frustrating though, bc it's like he doesn't want to help! It seems like the saw palmetto will be the best thing, so I really need to convince him.


----------



## MrsAttard

I'm driving myself crazy tonight! DH had his SA this week, and now we're just waiting for the results, which is so nerve-racking and scary! At this point I'm not sure what I'm hoping for, I just want the answer so we can move on. It's frustrating bc we've already discussed what we're willing and not willing to do....and on DH's part, that's not much. Basically he's said 'no' to donor sperm, and though we'd like to adopt, it's financially out of the question, along with surrogacy or IVF. That leaves only IUI, which is dependent on DH's results. Regardless of what the results say, I've already started developing a new vitamin regimen for DH, and once his dr approves, we're going to work on that. Though, I read tonight that there's a three month cycle or something for sperm production, so it would take that long to show the affects. I've spent a lot of time tonight in the LTTTC and Assisted Contraception sections to start getting some ideas, bc the the regular TTC sections just aren't relatable anymore.

And on another related and frustrating note, DH's brother and sister-in-law had their baby this week. Of course I'm thrilled for them, but it was hard not to be upset after visiting them in the hospital. They actually scheduled a vacation around her ovulation so they could go away and get preg....AND DID! It amazes me that they felt they had such control over the situation when there's thousands of us here trying for months and months! I couldn't care less when I get preg, but they were able to 'schedule' when a convenient time to get preg and have a baby would be. Lucky *******s.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Sorry I've been MIA i read the updates when the email comes i just havent really felt motivated enough and kind of just into myself for awhile. 

I hope everyone is doing well?

I'm waiting at this very moment to find out if my bestfriend is pregnant again, she just had a baby back in sept. shes not ready she told me and they was using the pull out method and i was like really girl? REALLY? she knew she didn't want to have another baby but im a little in shock i thought she was on bc well she was but she got too lazy to fill the damn thing. im not upset or sad just kind of shocked
they just got an apartment and are moving in today and just have enough to make it with the 3 of them. 

its crazy.

I think i've calmed down a bit. im not so baby crazier or get upset when AF comes maybe i just resigned myself to the fact now is not that time. if it happens it happens i guess.

waiting for af now based on mymonthlycycles.com AF is due today its normally pretty right. i hope i don't do like it did last month skip the cycle then start up. it was so nerve wracking!!!!! 

MrsAttard did you get the results in? I'm thinking of mentioning to my DH to get it done too but i read they have one you can do at home it doesn't tell all the stuff the doctors do i think it just tells if its at a normal level or not.

Other options, growing up i always wanted to adopt but my DH doesn't, in his heart he knows he couldn't love the child like he should. so he said if we couldn't get it done naturally then we'd try a few things and if it didn't work then it would be okay without kids. which is hard for me knowing that to me adoption is there and i could love a child that i didn't give birth too. but i understand where he is coming from its a lot to ask someone.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Good luck with SA!
Im waiting for my hubbys appointment he isnt keen at all tho!
But I wont get any further help until they know his results and if there is a problem with him as well as me?
I got my results you see! So ive been upset!
But they wont give or help or do anything depending on his results until maybe a year or year and a half of trying!
So frustrating!
I might try drinking Fertilitea if I can get hold of some as thats meant to help or spearmint tea?!
My AF still hasnt showed up yet after 5 weeks!
BABY DUST!
XOX


----------



## MrsAttard

So, we finally got the results from the SA today, and they weren't what I was expecting.....they were worse. I'm not sure what the overall volume was, but it was less than 1 mil, I think 250,000. Motility wasn't too bad, 40%. But there were too few to even do a full analysis, so I have no number for morphology. Despite having fully explained everything to DH before, he asked "what does that mean?" and I just burst out crying.

I'm actually kinda okay now, but I think it's shock. I'm sure I'll be in something of a hole the next few days, and we're prob going to take time out....for a quite a while. I'll update when I'm feeling more up to it.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww im sorry hope ur okay hun?! What does that mean is there anything they can do or is is just a case of trying still?
xox


----------



## MrsAttard

Well, we knew his numbers would be low, but we were hoping there would be at least 5 mil, which is the minimum required to do an IUI. Since he doesn't even have 1 mil, it means our only option will be IVF. :cry: Before we received the results, DH had said that he did not want to do IVF bc of the expense. The cost is also why we can't do adoption. 

I'm a little depressed, but calm now. We still haven't discussed the results, but I'm pretty sure I know what the plan is. We're gonna stop actively ttc now, and use the 'cross your fingers and hope' method. I still plan on putting him on vitamins, for all the good it'll do, and then maybe in 6 months or a year I can convince him to do the SA again. I told my MIL this morning, and as expected she's offered to pay for IVF, but DH won't allow that. I'm hoping that after a little time goes by his desire for a baby will go up and he'll be willing to give it a try. Knowing that all my plumbing is fine, (at least as far as we know) would hopefully make it easier. My MIL is also ready to sue DH's drs or the pharmaceutical company bc no one ever said this drug would have this effect, and it's still not listed as a side effect, even though it's well known to cause this issue.

In the meantime....I feel so useless. Like, I feel more obligated to get a job, part-time as least, or to get some more hobbies. I needed to leave my job when I did, but I also thought we were going to get pg so it made sense.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww im so sorry to hear your news I really feel for you both!
xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Sorry to hear they are low afraid my dh count might be low he's done something he ain't so proud of

Side note af still a no show and BFF hasn't tested yet but she says she knows sop yea

Have you thought of other remindies beside vitamins like teas or accupunter not sure if it could work for that. Dh likes more older fertility treatments he looked up some native american ideas


----------



## MrsAttard

SuperlilWifey - I hadn't really thought about other ideas, but I am now! I think acupuncture might be a great if I can get DH on board. 

I'm still looking into supplements, but I'm wary about interactions with his other meds, so I need to check with his dr still. Thanks!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Ive started Agnus Cactus yesterday!
x


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Faith, what's that for? 

So af showed up I think my cycle is just adjusting to a longer cycle I've always had short ones tho. 

This month I'm going to suggest different positions everytime we BD 
Still waiting to hear from my friend

Next month I'm going to try tea I'm ready slowly trying new things gnu sells a fertility blends for both women and men couldn't hurt to try lil pricy but I think amazon sells it cheaper


----------



## Faith n Hope

Ive heard of the fertility teas and spearmint tea are all meant to be good?
Im taking it because I heard that its good for hormonal imbalances and irregular cycles!
Im on CD41 and still no AF again and im not pregnant!
Had my other smear today as I have abnormal cells!
My bloods showed a hormonal imbalance I have too much testosterone!
My ultrasound scan and internal showed I have either enlarged or increased follicles!
So I probz have PCOS!
Im waiting on my hubbys sperm analysis as there was a mix up with his name so didnt get referred!
xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Hope everything is going good. Things are pretty decent on my end get to go gon vacy at the first week in may, Alabama one day and then pigeon forge and gatlinburg tenn. I've been to those places in tenn cept for ripleys aqurium dh has never been soo it should be super fun!!! Last time I was there I was llike 14 or 16 I wasn't old enough to gamble in NC we also thought about going to Vegas it would cost a Hella a lot more though

Something is up with my dh he's been a bit wierd everytime we BD he tells me to not move and hold it in.... I about died laughing the first time...I think it's where his birthday is about in 9 days he'll be 30 soo maybe that's what's up with him he might be feel frustrated now and feeding off my emotions on the whole pregnancy and longer cycles I know he's a firm believer of the whole if it happens it happens but it's been over a year now by a couple of weeks and like cycle 18 soo but. Think in his mind we have about another year and half of if it happens it happens based on how long it took some of his friends 


Okay my BFF is not pregnant again she is gonna get back on bc she said she doesn't and couldn't handle another one soo soon after J.P she's a good mom though it took her about a year to get pregnant with him and she got pregnant during a super stressful time her marriage of 3 months was ending he was cheating on her and boom she got pregnant we was all in shock. It was pretty crazy too cAuse we all thought my cousin couldn't have anymore kids cause he was almost electrocuted to death well. He did die for a second but doctors thought it killed all his sperm soo it wad pretty shocking. They are a crazy pair they dont super trust each other their presonalitys clash soo much but it works they both love to fish and hunt and they bond over that a lot lot
It's similar to mine and dhs but we trust each other with everything and we both love to fish and shoot cept for he's more outgoing he is the life of a party his personality is soo big and I'm anti social wall flower and I'd rather stay at home and read a book or something so we argue about that sometimes he wants to do something and I don't once in awhile I'll want to do something and e doesn't but I think that's just where I stay in the house all the time and just want to get out for awhile and he knows it so we go out like this whole trip to Alabama is for e because I miss my bestfriend and cousin I know why he doesn't wanna go we broke awhile back and kept doing it back and forth breaking ip and making up and one time I just broke I was hanging out with my brothers friend Paul who is like this goofy older brother of mine I never wanted lol and Tiffany would be there too most of the time bit my dh who was my Bf at the time got upset and started saying things so I broke and just didn't care anyways my BFF has this brother who is my age we was friends and he came to stay at their house for about 2 weeks well Donnie that's his name is a bit off an odd ballyou can only handle him in small doses anyways we all went to this club and I partied it was a rough year for me my mom passed away the year before my Bf and I was always breaking up And my dad kept talking about dying soo I partied hard and made some bad choices long story short my dh hates Donnie like he said If he ever sees him face to face he is going to beat the hell out of him... That's why we are only staying. A day so we don't run into Donnie while we are there I mean I'm still friends with him he's my BFF brother he'll always be there and Chris knows that it's just rough on him so we tend not to talk About it but if I dontalk to Donnie be it he call or I text then I tell my dh about no secrets but I must say my dh is a big flirt I don't get jealous And I trust him it's just some of the women I don't reallly trust one already tried to get with him but he told her no that he's with me and I would cut her lmao so and he has a paast a pretty big one he's slept with more people than he told me too I ain't stupid I hope he knows that I hear him and his buddies sometimes I might have a drawl in my talk but I listen well.... Lol


----------



## MrsAttard

Hope your ladies are well! I guess we're all taking a more 'hands off' approach for the spring, which is prob a good thing. I know that for me, at least, the past month has been much more relaxed and casual. After finding out DH's results, it was obviously upsetting, but there's a certain calm in knowing. I don't have to stress in the 'maybe, maybe not' but rather just accept it as it's own form of birth control.

After doing some research, I realized that taking DH off his med might be the best option. Initially we were scared of what it might mean to his kidney, but being 12 years post-transplant, the likelihood of rejection is much less than what it once was. So, right now the plan is still to hold off for a while, but then to talk to his renal dr about taking his off the offending drug. They may put him on a diff med which has yucky side effects, or they may just up the dosages of his other meds, but either way in 3-6 months his :spermy: numbers should go up to a 'normal' level. Should. Hopefully. Possibly won't. If we don't get preg naturally within a couple months, then we'll do another SA and schedule a IUI if possible. If his numbers don't go up, then I guess we'll plan on IVF....at some point, though we're hoping it won't come to that. I know it's a lot "what if" and "maybe, hopefully" but having a plan makes it a lot easier. I'm not willing to give up on my 'natural' child yet! 

Baby dust! One of us is due to get preg soon! I'm sure of it!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww whats his numbers low on again?
I think im going to stop trying and take the pressure off its getting too much and putting a strain on my marriage! OH cant really handle me!
Hopefully we will get there tho eventually!
BABY DUST AND GOOD LUCK!
Hope u r all well!
xox


----------



## MrsAttard

DH's numbers are just nearly-non-existent low. His count is 250,000.....not even 1 mil! There were too few to even test morphology, and his motility was low at 40%, but not bad. Basically, it will be impossible to conceive naturally.

I thought that suggesting going off the drug would upset my DH, but he was really open to it. We're not ready to go there just yet, but when we are we'll schedule an appt with his dr to discuss options.

It's been nice being on a break, and even though I haven't really done anything different, we've had more sex this month than ever! After working real late the other night, getting home at 3am...DH even rolled over and initiated! Which is so unlike him to wake up and want it! No complaints here!

It's horrible what a strain on a marriage ttc can be. Have you heard about Guiliana and Bill Rancic (sp?)? I don't generally follow them, but I was so happy to hear they're going to have a baby. It's a little sad that they decided to go surrogate, but it's obvious she prob couldn't safely carry. I don't wish fertility problems on anyone, but it's nice to see public figures going through what we do, making the same decisions we have to. Obviously it's different bc finances change the options, but I'm still happy for them.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww im sorry to hear that and yes deffo it does put a strain on things! We have been arguing loads becasue ive been so upset over everything! Guess im gonna have to stop stressing and trying and putting pressure on things! The Dr said that he will see me in August after its been a year!
xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

So it seems everyone is just taking a bit of break which i think is good!! Getting pregnant hasn't even been on my mind, My emotional state needs to be more mellowed out before I even think of that. I'm content. I want a puppy and it makes DH sad that he can't get me one cause we already have too many well we have the room its just this is his dads place. 

DH turned 30 last week. We got up and did some things but he mainly did whatever he wanted that day lol

We're going on vacay in about 10 days first 2 days will be fishing then we're going to see my cousin and bff in alabama then we're going to gatlinburg for a few days. then back home and spend his last day rewinding before he goes back to work.


I think I'm content without kids. Part of me wants them another part of me is life will change so much, i wont be able to do things i did before and i don't like change i don't really do well with change. DH said we have a couple of years before he starts to worry 

idk!! lol

xo


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know its taking a while for it to happen for any of us that I think its that dilemma of coping with it all?!
I have until August before I get any help as well!
My OH does not want to talk about it at all but says he is supporting me and im not alone which I dont get because its my way of dealing with it as I dont know what else to do?
Im trying peppermint tea and vitex now in the meantime?!
Its just really hard!
I feel like its never going to happen without help?!
GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST!
xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Just wanted to see if yall was doing good?

Not sure where I stand at with this whole ttc anymore. I've been trying to set my foot down with DH that I don't want to even 'if it happens it happens' I don't think I want to have a kid right now. But he wont really listen. 

My little cousin is pregnant shes 20 a CNA shes got a good head on her shoulders. doesn't make me sad or anything, yay for her. was my reaction honestly.

I'm not bitter or anything towards it. I just don't seem to care anymore. Which I don't know what is worse caring too much or not caring at all.

I'ma try and talk to DH tonight about things. I want us to have our own place before we have a kid, I want to go thru the whole shopping for a crib and painting the room and stuff.

Not just move stuff around in our room to make room for another little person


This year seems to be going by fast before i know it it'll be year 2 of 'if it happens it happens'


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww im sorry I hope that things get better for you soon! I think the longer you try the harder it gets! xox


----------



## SuperLilWifey

How is everyone doing?
Not much to update same ol same ol

it seems like having kids is the topic around us, his buddy asked us when we was gonna have one then the next day his little brother asked us the same thing!!!!

Im still content for now, but I think DH is starting to rethink the whole "If it happens it happens" but he hasn't voiced it yet, i think he is starting to want a baby ore than I am.

I'm getting a goat! Lol one of those smaller ones in a few months I hope i can still have it by then!! I just <3 animals so much.

I've been taking care of a little kitten on and off, its an outside kitty and i bring it in and clean it up and feed it some so it gets stronger. 

I think having animals around has some what put having kids/unsure ifwanting them on the back burner it gets me time to focus on that.


----------



## MrsAttard

Hi ladies! I'm not sure if anyone is still around, but I thought I'd check in. I took another break from here, but then got sorta locked out and couldn't get on when I tried. I've had some renewed ttc energy lately, so I got back on!

After our SA results this spring we took some time to relax and consider options. DH was still trying to convince himself that maybe he'd be okay if he never had a child. I knew he was just lying to himself, 'grieving' for our situation, so I didn't freak out. His brother had a new baby, and they chose DH as the godfather. It's kinda funny given that DH and I are atheist, but he was excited none the less. Spending so much time with his new nephew really got to him and he decided it was time to talk to his dr. 

Just this week we talked to his dr about taking him off 'the bad drug' that has killed his sperm. She's putting him on a different drug, one that he used to be on but didn't work, so we're a little nervous. She doesn't think rejection of the kidney is likely at this point though. Hopefully his numbers will return to 'normal' within 3-6 months. However, it's possible that they may never return to normal. So, if we don't get pg in 6-8 months, we'll do another SA. I'm hopeful though, and crossing my fingers for pg by Christmas!!

On a side note, we're moving again! We've gotten another superintendent job, but this will be a much bigger apt, one that's baby-friendly too! It seems like everything is falling into place, I just hope it works out. I hope you girls are having a good summer! I wish you BFP's! And if not, at least have good BD's!


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Welcome back!

Congrats on the bigger apt! and I wish ya'll lots of luck with the medication switch and hope good news follows it! and that is kind of funny about the godfather. 

I had a heart felt talk with my DH about the 'if it happens it happens' thing and told him I was 70% sure I didn't want to have a baby anytime soon and the longer we kept not trying but trying it kind of makes me not want to have one longer. He couldn't understand how that would make me not want one because it took some of his friends 2 to 3 years. I even talked to my bff the one that had a baby last year she told me not to have one anytime soon, she said she loves her little boy but she wish she would of waited just a bit longer. 

So after AF ended DH looked at me and said, "We're going to have sex every other day and I'm going to try and knock you up" I was speechless, its like he doesn't listen to what comes out of my mouth sometimes. Its so frustrating. He doesn't like doctors and I don't like doctors so I doubt he will go for a SA anytime soon. I don't have insurance but he does so he can go to the doctor and get everything checked out for him. 


On the plus side, DH is now going thru his cards, he collects baseball and football cards, he has some really pricey ones, he is getting ready to send them off to be graded to start selling them. I'm guessing he wants to have a good bit of them sold and graded before he is 35 because, "I don't want to work for the rest of my life, I have these cards for that reason to sell and live off the money" his words. He has millions of cards i'm sure some of I have never even seen.


----------



## SuperLilWifey

Well DH hashed it out some more. And now im back to almost wanting it more than just 30%, so i've decide to try and visualize it. I've started meditating again but this time instead of just trying to help my anxiety im now using it as a visual, I think positive thoughts and also trying something I read, where you visual them going through your body well it might sound silly but i visual burst of colors traveling through my body down to my uterus where it explodes and blossoms which opens up to accept conception. and so on, and i just go through what I hope a positive pregnancy outcome would be. I do this every night and i feel more relaxed.


----------

